# Se sei figlia della solita illusione e se fai CONFUSIONE...



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

*Se sei figlia della solita illusione e se fai CONFUSIONE...vai di lamette e cerette*







Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".

Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?

Ve lo dico?

Un uomo.

Uno solo. Ma tutto intero.

A far piazza pulita di sto bailamme che non se ne può più.

Ogni tanto son stanca.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".
> 
> Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?
> 
> ...


Mica penserai di mettere la testa a posto e di rimaritarti nè!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Non esageriamo!

Ma tra il matrimonio e la mia carovana di improbabili, una sana via di mezzo non sarebbe male.

Ho capito che potrebbero darmi una laurea Honoris Causa per la mia conclamata esperienza in neuropatie maschili, ma giuro, *vi giuro*, che non era nei miei piani.


----------



## Old kyaranat (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non esageriamo!
> 
> Ma tra il matrimonio e la mia carovana di improbabili, una sana via di mezzo non sarebbe male.
> 
> Ho capito che potrebbero darmi una laurea Honoris Causa per la mia conclamata esperienza in neuropatie maschili, ma giuro, *vi giuro*, che non era nei miei piani.


Lupa allora parlaci dei tuoi piani!


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Forse*

...il segreto per avere ciò che cerchi è metterti davvero e profondamente in gioco. Emergere dal sotterraneo, ovattato, protettivo, nebuloso club fatto di vecchie e leggere complicità e di buona musica, e stendere la tua pelle senza protezioni alla luce del sole, dove l'aria è pungente e i rumori che si sentono spesso non sono armonici. Abbattere l'orgoglio fino in fondo se qualcuno davvero ti interessa. Rischiosissimo. Ma chi non risica non rosica



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".
> 
> Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".
> 
> Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?
> 
> ...


Prendi il numeretto tesoro...

...verrai servita nel 2027


----------



## Old kyaranat (7 Marzo 2007)

*hai detto niente!*



Maschio ha detto:


> ...il segreto per avere ciò che cerchi è metterti davvero e profondamente in gioco.
> 
> si mettersi in gioco!
> ma dare fiato ai polmoni e gambe in spalla se noti che sei solo tu che ti metti in gioco...
> ...


that's right.. hard but right...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ...il segreto per avere ciò che cerchi è metterti davvero e profondamente in gioco. Emergere dal sotterraneo, ovattato, protettivo, nebuloso club fatto di vecchie e leggere complicità e di buona musica, e stendere la tua pelle senza protezioni alla luce del sole, dove l'aria è pungente e i rumori che si sentono spesso non sono armonici. Abbattere l'orgoglio fino in fondo se qualcuno davvero ti interessa. Rischiosissimo. Ma chi non risica non rosica


E' un casino.

Troppi anni son passati.

E rischiosissimo, l'hai già detto tu.

E poi, qualcuno davvero mi interessa?

O mi interessa qualcuno, punto?

Ah. Son confusa.







E stanca.
Perchè devo sempre fare tutto io. Tutto tutto tutto.
Gli altri lasciano fare. Io faccio.

Mi sa che mi riposo un attimo.
Me ne resto un pò tra i miei boschi e cambio la terra alle piante.
C'ho una decina di libri in stand-by, una crostata e due salami nel frigo.


Sai, ci vorrebbe almeno un incentivo. Un aiutino.

*Difficile non è nuotare contro la corrente*
_*ma salire nel cielo e non trovarci niente*_


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

*Non voglio insistere..*

Ma mi pare che tu fino ad oggi ci sia andata...a nozze...con sta manica di "improbabili" come li chiami tu.

Secondo me è che ti piace molto giocare, vivere senza condizionamenti o falsi moralismi, ma ti rendi anche conto che a volte il rumore della risacca che sbatte ritmicamente e senza alzare schiuma, è rilassante e non solo....che @@!


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Sempre tu?*

Davvero devi fare sempre tutto tu? Non ci credo. L'hai mai davvero fatto? Anche solo una volta? Hai mai provato tanto interesse per un uomo da riuscire davvero a toglierti l'armatura? Te la sei mai davvero tolta la maschera?
Finche' non ti fai vedere per come sei, sarà ben difficile che qualcuno ti trovi abbastanza interessante da mettersi in gioco per primo. Le armature son tutte uguali. Qualcuno la tiene meglio, qualcuno peggio, ma i pezzi sono empre gli stessi e li trovi sempre nello stesso posto. Dovresti avere la fortuna, quella sì sfacciata, di trovare qualcuno che riesca a vederci attraverso. Allora vedrebbe tutti i tuoi difetti e potrebbe innamorarsi sul serio e fare lui il primo passo. Oppure dovresti tu aguzzare la vista e cercare di guardare sotto le armature di chi incontri.
Aahhhhhhh....la primavera! Lupa, lasciatelo dire, ti ritrovo qui con la verve a zero. Ma che t'hanno fatto?



La Lupa ha detto:


> E' un casino.
> 
> Troppi anni son passati.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old kyaranat (7 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che tu fino ad oggi ci sia andata...a nozze...con sta manica di "improbabili" come li chiami tu.
> 
> Secondo me è che ti piace molto giocare, vivere senza condizionamenti o falsi moralismi, ma ti rendi anche conto che a volte il rumore della risacca che sbatte ritmicamente e senza alzare schiuma, è rilassante e non solo....che @@!


che c'è di male nel voler vivere senza ccondizionamenti e falsi moralismi?
forse l'unico inconveniente è che per far questo c'è bisogno di essere davvero liberi, dentro..e anche di mettere in conto di sacrificare qualcosa...

mi piace questa confusione, questo cambiamento di direzione..le crisi in quanto crescita sono una botta di vita


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*x maschio e lupa*



Maschio ha detto:


> ...il segreto per avere ciò che cerchi è metterti davvero e profondamente in gioco. Emergere dal sotterraneo, ovattato, protettivo, nebuloso club fatto di vecchie e leggere complicità e di buona musica, e stendere la tua pelle senza protezioni alla luce del sole, dove l'aria è pungente e i rumori che si sentono spesso non sono armonici. Abbattere l'orgoglio fino in fondo se qualcuno davvero ti interessa. Rischiosissimo. Ma chi non risica non rosica


 Ciao Maschio,

pero....pero'..se ci pensi bene... non è che una mattina ti alzi e dici : _ora metto via l'orgoglio, voglio rischiare...i_nsomma non è una cosa che si decide a tavolino.

A lla nostra Lupa, come a tutti, deve scattare "la motivazione sufficiente a " scatenare la voglia di percorrre una scelta, qualsiasi essa sia.

Per una donna non piu' in età adolescenziale, e quindi con maggiore consapevolezza di ieri,meno illusioni , maggiori disillusioni... con alle spalle esperienze in cui ha scelto di affermare la propria autonomia...non riesco a immaginarmela in una casetta dove sul citofono trovi il doppio cognome.

Lupa...ho letto..tu ambisci ad una soluzione intermedia cara...

ma è la motivazione che manca...

potresti averla vista dalle tue parti...oppure è nebbia totale?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che tu fino ad oggi ci sia andata...a nozze...con sta manica di "improbabili" come li chiami tu.
> 
> Secondo me è che ti piace molto giocare, vivere senza condizionamenti o falsi moralismi, ma ti rendi anche conto che a volte il rumore della risacca che sbatte ritmicamente e senza alzare schiuma, è rilassante e non solo....che @@!


Trottolo, ci capiamo, no?
Lo sappiamo che ci capiamo.

Quindi sai che hai ragione.

Però ti garantisco che se in questi anni sul mio carrozzone ambulante tra buffoni, saltimbanchi, lanciatori di coltelli, trapezisti e mangiafuoco fosse saltato anche un uomo che mi avesse preso per i capelli, beh, Trottolo, non l'avrei scalciato di sotto.

Invece resto in cassetta, con la frusta in mano a saltar sui fossi e ogni tanto perdere qualcuno lungo la strada, e ogni tanto caricar su qualcun'altro


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> che c'è di male nel voler vivere senza ccondizionamenti e falsi moralismi?
> forse l'unico inconveniente è che per far questo c'è bisogno di essere davvero liberi, dentro..e anche di mettere in conto di sacrificare qualcosa...
> 
> mi piace questa confusione, questo cambiamento di direzione..le crisi in quanto crescita sono una botta di vita


Kya, il mio non era affatto un giudizio negativo nei riguardi della lupacchiotta, anzi! 

E' che quella libertà, chi ce l'ha e riesce a viverla, spesso spaventa e disorienta chi se la trova di fronte.
E chi la vive così, spesso arriva a chiedersi se e quanto a lungo potrà ancora permettersi di viverla senza curarsi dell'effetto che fa sugli altri e se non sia meglio qualcosa di più pacato, più "tradizionale".

Ma la natura più vera di una persona prima o poi riprende il sopravento.

Quindi a breve potremo aspettarci di nuovo la nostra mordace lupacchiotta che riprende il suo cammino.




Ps. Pensavo che lo spirito di libertà che incarna la Lupa è un pò quella parte di molti di noi che sentiamo a volte digrignare i denti perchè soffocato dalla routine, dalla "normalità", dalla consuetudine. Per questo spesso vedo che si fa il tifo per le sue storie, quando se analizzate a fondo e per parallelismo con altre non le dovremmo condividere.

A Lupaaa.... facce ancora sognà!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Davvero devi fare sempre tutto tu? Non ci credo. L'hai mai davvero fatto? Anche solo una volta? Hai mai provato tanto interesse per un uomo da riuscire davvero a toglierti l'armatura? Te la sei mai davvero tolta la maschera?
> Finche' non ti fai vedere per come sei, sarà ben difficile che qualcuno ti trovi abbastanza interessante da mettersi in gioco per primo. Le armature son tutte uguali. Qualcuno la tiene meglio, qualcuno peggio, ma i pezzi sono empre gli stessi e li trovi sempre nello stesso posto. Dovresti avere la fortuna, quella sì sfacciata, di trovare qualcuno che riesca a vederci attraverso. Allora vedrebbe tutti i tuoi difetti e potrebbe innamorarsi sul serio e fare lui il primo passo. Oppure dovresti tu aguzzare la vista e cercare di guardare sotto le armature di chi incontri.
> Aahhhhhhh....la primavera! Lupa, lasciatelo dire, ti ritrovo qui con la verve a zero. Ma che t'hanno fatto?


Niente.

Sono iperattiva e quindi mi stanco.

Masculo, per inciso, io sono stata spostata una volta e ho convissuto un'altra.

Non è che sono arrivata a 37 anni solo scopazzando, perchè sennò non sarei la Lupa, sarei il Frejus.

E ti posso graantire che non sono state delle passeggiate, perchè era ovviamente tutto Lupa's style, quindi un gran casino.


Chiarito questo, se devo mirare a qualcuno che si innamori di me per i miei difetti, resto dove sono grazie, chiudo la tana e vi saluto.

Bisogna innamorarsi dei difetti della gente?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Con tutti i pregi che ho, si devono innamorare dei miei difetti???  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma in che razza di mondo mi hanno mandato??????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio tornare sul mio pianetaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Per una donna non piu' in età adolescenziale, e quindi con maggiore consapevolezza di ieri,meno illusioni , maggiori disillusioni... con alle spalle esperienze in cui ha scelto di affermare la propria autonomia...non riesco a immaginarmela in una casetta dove sul citofono trovi il doppio cognome.


Sante Parole, Micio, tant'è che io che il doppio cognome sul citofono già ce l'ho me lo tengo ben stretto, ben conscia che fuori piu' che tipi improbabili....

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sante Parole, Micio, tant'è che io che il doppio cognome sul citofono già ce l'ho me lo tengo ben stretto, ben conscia che fuori piu' che tipi improbabili....
> 
> Bacio!


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Hai ragione: la chiave è anche la motivazione. Io quella però la davo per scontata dal momento che Lupa ha detto chiaramente di volere un uomo e, soprattutto, di volerlo intero.
Già di uomini in giro ce ne sono pochissimi, nonostante il proliferare dei maschi come me, che invece abbondano, figurarsi a pretenderne uno intero! Se osi chiedere tanto, devi anche sapere osare il rischio di lasciarci la pelle. 
Se non ti assumi il rischio, donna o non donna, età o non età, vuol dire una sola cosa: non lo vuoi abbastanza.
Certo non si esce un bel giorno da casa dopo avere a tavolino deciso di togliersi di dosso l'orgoglio come fosse un pastrano. Ma si può uscire un giorno da casa sforzandosi di guardare le altre persone con occhi diversi. L'orgoglio non ricopre solo la nostra pelle, ma si frappone tra i nostri occhi e il mondo come lenti che dilatano tutto. Lenti impastate con poco vetro, tanti pregiudizi mascherati da esperienza, false sicurezze e troppi granelli di superbia sedimentatasi con l'età e le posizioni sociali conquistate.
Io penso, dunque, che lo sforzo di togliersi questi occhiali si può cominciare a fare se davvero s'intende raggiungere un rapporto pieno e totalizzante con un'altra persona. Poi il resto dell'armatura, pian piano, verrà via da sé.
p.s. non vengo da marte...credo...non ricordo....mah 



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Maschio,
> 
> pero....pero'..se ci pensi bene... non è che una mattina ti alzi e dici : _ora metto via l'orgoglio, voglio rischiare...i_nsomma non è una cosa che si decide a tavolino.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Hai  Certo non si esce un bel giorno da casa dopo avere a tavolino deciso di togliersi di dosso l'orgoglio come fosse un pastrano. Ma si può uscire un giorno da casa sforzandosi di guardare le altre persone con occhi diversi. L'orgoglio non ricopre solo la nostra pelle, ma si frappone tra i nostri occhi e il mondo come lenti che dilatano tutto. Lenti impastate con poco vetro, tanti pregiudizi mascherati da esperienza, false sicurezze e troppi granelli di superbia sedimentatasi con l'età e le posizioni sociali conquistate.



Scusa, sono tarda, in soldoni?

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, sono tarda, in soldoni?
> 
> Bacio!


In soldoni, te lo spiego io, Maschio parla così perchè c'ha il culo parato.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lassa perde.....*

.....avevo torto, sono io che vengo da marte, tu sei terrestrissima.
Tranqui, non pensavo a te come al frejus. Cercavo solo di darti il mio 
punto di vista su un argomento per il quale le tue storie passate non c'entrano proprio nulla.
Bizz brz xcs krwww----ma io parlo marziano..lassa perde ;-)
Bacio




La Lupa ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Sono iperattiva e quindi mi stanco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Interessante.....*

.....quindi tu ti tieni stretto il doppio cognome visto che fuori il mercato è in magra.....moooooolto interessante, così romantico soprattutto.
Ti capisco, anche io mi tengo stretto le mie azioni telecom, in attesa che cambi il governo. Poi vendo e yiuuuuuuuu...tutta vita!!!!



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sante Parole, Micio, tant'è che io che il doppio cognome sul citofono già ce l'ho me lo tengo ben stretto, ben conscia che fuori piu' che tipi improbabili....
> 
> Bacio!


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*ce cos ce cos???*

In che senso



La Lupa ha detto:


> In soldoni, te lo spiego io, Maschio parla così perchè c'ha il culo parato.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> In che senso


Gia, culo parato, o paraculo, vero Lupa, ci siamo capite.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> .....avevo torto, sono io che vengo da marte, tu sei terrestrissima.
> Tranqui, non pensavo a te come al frejus. Cercavo solo di darti il mio
> punto di vista su un argomento per il quale le tue storie passate non c'entrano proprio nulla...


Ma come non c'entrano nulla?????

Non c'entrano nulla 'sto paio di coglioni!!!!

Ma secondo te???

Mi vieni a dire.... "su... lascia cadere l'armatura... ammorbidisciti... levati gli occhiali e guarda..."

Ma secondo te io non l'ho mai fatto???

Come credi che le abbia avute le mie strorie passate scusa? Che le abbia comprate al mercato?

Ma dato che ho già ricostruito la mia vita da capo a piedi per ben 3 volte... dico *DA CAPO A PIEDI* e mi puoi credere... e dico *3 VOLTE* e mi puoi credere.... come dire... mi farebbe piacere che ci fossero altrenative un pò differenti da quella di mettersi con la gonna alzata, altezza paracarro e far accomodare chiunque altrimenti sì, finirei per assomigliare al San Bernardo.

Quindi...

Ho organizzato la mia vita in modo e maniera che qualunque cosa mi accada (sentimentalmente, ovvio) non dovrò mai più rivoluzionarla.
Quella è e quella rimane.
(leggi lavoro, casa, ambienti, amicizie e bla bla...)

Da ciò, mi piacerebbe tanto, tanto, di incontrare qualcuno che fosse in grado di vederla, di entrarci, di apprezzarla...

Sai cosa fanno? Ci danno una sbirciatina, li vedi che sembrano bambini che guardano una lampada magica, gli cade il rivolino di bava dalla bocca... e tu magari, in un momento di morbidezza gli dici anche "ti piace? te la regalo!"...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





....

Vediamo se indovini la fine


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> In che senso


Perchè ho la vaga impressione che tu non abbia il mio problema.

Non sei single, vero?

E se tanto mi da tanto, eccome che te ne metti di flange se ti capita qualche occasione.

Sbaglio?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> .....quindi tu ti tieni stretto il doppio cognome visto che fuori il mercato è in magra.....moooooolto interessante, così romantico soprattutto.
> Ti capisco, anche io mi tengo stretto le mie azioni telecom, in attesa che cambi il governo. Poi vendo e yiuuuuuuuu...tutta vita!!!!


 
Mi conforti sempre piu' della bontà della mia scelta (non parlo delle azioni telecom, quelle vendile senz'altro...) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".
> 
> Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?
> 
> ...


Se mi dici dove lo vendono un uomo lo compro.
Non mi serve mica tanto. Ma per lo meno uno che abbia il coraggio delle proprie azioni, che non faccia pagare agli altri i propri errori, che si assumesse le proprie responsabilità.
Alla larga i narcisisti, gli indecisi, quelli che si innamorano in cinque minuti, e dopo dieci ti dicono  TI amo, che non abbiano smanie di possesso e che non vogliono cambiarti la vita a tutti i costi...


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma come non c'entrano nulla?????
> 
> Non c'entrano nulla 'sto paio di coglioni!!!!
> 
> ...


Purtroppo concordo. Purtroppo. Ti dicono di toglierti l'armatura. ...ma lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Lupa... hai lasciato Lupottella senza parole!... un post serio!!!!!!

credo che quello che dici abbia senso, che abbia più senso forse di quanto tu ti renda conto: hai ricominciato da capo 3 volte, e hai vissuto la tua vita con un'ironia e una forza solo tua, senza piangerti addosso, ma riuscendo a godere di piccoli piaceri e farteli bastare. ha senso, nel mio piccolo l'ho provato, e per quanto io lo chiamassi divertimento, a lungo andare mi ha lasciato stanchezza. il primo passo è rendersene conto, il secondo, più difficile, è quello di buttar giù la cinta muraria che è stata eretta intorno al cuore. provarci non basta, non è una cosa che si fa dall'oggi al domani, per me sono passati quasi 2 anni, e sto ancora cercandoi di buttar via gli ultimi mattoncini, quelli che compongono le fondamenta e sono i più pesanti. è difficile perchè mettersi in gioco davvero è un rischio grande, è difficile perchè presentarsi "nudi" dopo tanta fatica a costruire e a buttar giù mura, un fallimento è ancora più doloroso. 
però io credo che ne valga la pena.
Non devi fare niente, non devi avere fretta: pensa a te, solo a te, cerca di ascoltarti e di volerti bene. e chissenefrega se cambierai un pochino, se cambierai tanto, o se non cambierai per niente, ma cerca piano piano la vera libertà, che non è il divertirsi ad ogni costo, non è scegliere quando stare o non stare sotto i riflettori.. è seguire le proprie emozioni e concedersi qualche momento di malinconia, di tristezza, di felicità, di rabbia, di piacere, di solitudine, a seconda di quel che ti senti nel cuore.

Dai Lupa che sei una grande donna! prima o poi troverai un grande uomo, e se non dovessi proprio riuscire a trovarlo, magari troverai un tuo benessere un tuo equilibrio. 
un bacio!

Lupottella Otella Nutella


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*bzzzxxxmmmm*

zzzllllqqq....spett...porc...adesso metto su il terrestre....fffff..atto!
Sai Lupacchiotta, le vite delle persone non sono sempre piegabili alle formule matematiche che l'esperienza di ciscuno di noi ci suggerisce.
Non lo sono mai. Io mi sforzo di trattenere solo l'essenza dalle esperienze passate. Mi sforzo di non farmi condizionare. Magari sbaglio, chissà. 
Con me però hai toppato tutto. Sono single (adesso) e le flange, se mi capita l'occasione non me le metto. O almeno mi sforzo di non farlo. Ma l'occasione deve meritarlo, chiaramente. Dopodiché ho la vita devastata da esperienze non meno complicate delle tue, ti assicuro.
Quindi Lupa, il culo parato, come dici tu, non ce l'ho proprio.
Ritorno su marte....ogni tanto mi capita di trovare qualche mio simile almeno lì...



La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè ho la vaga impressione che tu non abbia il mio problema.
> 
> Non sei single, vero?
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Otella 82*

Ciao, piccola. Bisogna usarti come personal trainer.
più vi leggo, ragazze e più sono fiera di aver partorito una figlia femmina.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Bella lella, cioccolatina che sei!

Vedi, tutto quello che tu hai scritto io l'ho già fatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E' proprio dal benessere e dall'equilibrio che nascono gli spazi.

La mia stanchezza è dovuta al fatto che in questi anni gli spazi son stati occupati da ricchi premi e cotillion.

E credimi, non del tutto per mia scelta.

Ma non ho trovato altro.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> zzzllllqqq....spett...porc...adesso metto su il terrestre....fffff..atto!
> Sai Lupacchiotta, le vite delle persone non sono sempre piegabili alle formule matematiche che l'esperienza di ciscuno di noi ci suggerisce.
> Non lo sono mai. Io mi sforzo di trattenere solo l'essenza dalle esperienze passate. Mi sforzo di non farmi condizionare. Magari sbaglio, chissà.
> Con me però hai toppato tutto. Sono single (adesso) e le flange, se mi capita l'occasione non me le metto. O almeno mi sforzo di non farlo. Ma l'occasione deve meritarlo, chiaramente. Dopodiché ho la vita devastata da esperienze non meno complicate delle tue, ti assicuro.
> ...


*Io l'amore l'avevo in mente,*
*ma ho conosciuto solo gente.*


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella lella, cioccolatina che sei!
> 
> Vedi, tutto quello che tu hai scritto io l'ho già fatto.
> 
> ...


Non ti ho capito. Nessuno occupa i tuoi spazi se tu non vuoi veramente. ora non ti seguo più.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ti ho capito. Nessuno occupa i tuoi spazi se tu non vuoi veramente. ora non ti seguo più.


Gli spazi liberi, quelli che lasci liberi.
Proprio perchè qualcuno ci metta qualcosa.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*No, ti prego*

piangerti addosso è la cosa meno indicata che potresti fare



La Lupa ha detto:


> *Io l'amore l'avevo in mente,*
> *ma ho conosciuto solo gente.*


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Io non vi seguo piu'...

C'ho il cervello in panne  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il motivo x cui non vi seguo piu' e' che parlate usando eufemismi, aforismi, parabole e fiabe di Esopo!!!

Specie tu Maschio porco dito!!!

Riprendete a parlare come mangiate...


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

Si. Ho fatto anche io come te. Niente armarture, avrei fatto molto meglio ad indossarle viste le conseguenze.
Sono stata 37 anni a chiedermi cosa potevo fare per migliorare, come dovevo fare per essere amata, non solo desiderata.
Sempre a pensare a cosa avevo sbagliato. Come potevo migliorare. Sempre a chiedere scusa.
Sempre preoccupata di dare, prima di ricevere.

Pensa mi è stato pure detto che ero troppo perfetta, troppo forte, troppo sicura.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Gli spazi liberi, quelli che lasci liberi.
> Proprio perchè qualcuno ci metta qualcosa.


 
una domanda diretta:

come mai i precedenti rapporti li hai chiusi?

Cosa ti andava_ stretto._


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Lupa è difficile risponderti perchè.. diamine qui si parla in generale mettendo nero su bianco quel che le nostre personali esperienze di vita ci hanno dato, ma si può dare soltanto in base a ciò che ci viene dato, e una finestra sulla vita degli altri che mostri qualcosa di più completo non si può avere.
Ci hai provato.. ci credo. 
però se dici che hai ricominciato da capo 3 volte mi viene da pensare che ci sia una sorta di.. come la posso chiamare .. paura/disillusione/rabbia, che ti tiene lontana dal volerci provare davvero una quarta volta. forse.. brancolo nel buio a dire il vero.
Mi vengono in mente altri tuoi racconti di altri tuoi post. mi viene in mente quando parlavi del ragazzino e ad un certo punto dicevi che ti giravano le scatole perchè la gente del posto che frequenti cominciava a pensare che voi due stavate insieme... lì per lì non ho scritto niente, perchè alla fine Lupa è la tua vita, ma mi sono chiesta se era lui che non andava bene per essere il tuo ragazzo per motivi caratteriali/di età/ecc, o se a te non andava bene l'idea di poter aprire una porta anche solo per un istante, chiudendone altre, o se contava molto il giudizio dei vecchi del locale, o se proprio non ti ci vedevi in una relazione, qualunque essa fosse.
Forse una volta trovato il benessere hai cercato troppo in modo sbagliato, mostrando una parte di te che non faceva davvero emergere quel che di altro hai nel cuore. Forse hai concentrato su questa ricerca troppe energie. 
Mi verrebbe da dirti prova a concentrarti su altro: sugli amici, sul lavoro, sui tuoi affetti i tuoi hobbies, i tuoi sogni.. così se dovesse arrivare qualcuno sarà chio dopo averti osservata nella tua dimensione scegli di avvicinarsi non solo per il tuo fascino, ma anche per affinità..


Iris tesora.. siete voi il mio personal trainer! mi sento a casa qui, mi piace dare e ricevere senza aspettative in questo spazio virtuale che parla di vita. 
qui ci sono persone che, dopo tanti muri in faccia, sono ancora a cercare la strada per uscire dal labirinto, che si arrabbiano, che gioiscono, che si lamentano.. e finchè c'è questo, stiamo tutti in seguendo la vita.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> piangerti addosso è la cosa meno indicata che potresti fare


c'è un  tempo per tutto maschio. fare i supereroi a volte è più falso e triste del piangersi addosso.. 
l'importante è saper smettere di piangere dopo essersi sfogati e tirar su la testa verso nuove prospettive.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

Non si stava piangendo addosso, si stava sfogando. A te non serve mai?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Trottolo, ci capiamo, no?
> Lo sappiamo che ci capiamo.
> 
> Quindi sai che hai ragione.
> ...


Cara Lupa,
il tuo messaggio e vero per tutti, tutti hanno la propria corte di buffoni, amiche giullari , questo  e' vero anche a gente sposata, fidanzata o altro. cio' che dici qui da un lato mi da forti vibrazioni e dall'altra - sempre per il mio essere un allegrone - un po di tristezza. dietro il tuo humour, fantastico, io vedo una donna che lotta, che agisce e fa ... ma le cicatrici son profonde e g arti non ancora ristabiliti da grosse battaglie. e quando si e  un pochino doloranti il "carrozzone"  e l'unica vera soluzione, il carrozzone e una fila di momenti, piu' o meno intensi, piu o meno aventi senso in cui ci caliamo quando non siamo completamente pronti a qualcosa di piu'. adesso mi sembra - dai discorsi che fai  - che sei piu' consapevole e forse vuoi qualcosa in piu' - che non sono per forza fidanzamenti o matrimoni ma solo qualcosa in piu , diverso dal recente passato; magari ce l'hai li davanti ai tuoi occhi e non riuscivi a vederlo, magari lo incontrerai domani, ma cio' che conta e' l'atteggiamento  , e il solo fatto che tu ti stia facendo delle domande significa che forse sta cambiando qualcosa in te. tutti, nessuno escluso, abbiamo le nostre "fasi carrozzone" piu o meno lunghe e solo quando ci accorgiamo che qualcosa in noi e cambiato siamo pronti a qualcosa di diverso che puo anche essere solamente la voglia di stare con noi stessi. riposare. ricaricare le batterie, fare un viaggio, vedere il mondo con occhi diversi; perdonerai la mia psicologia da due soldi e considera comunque che in giro di Uomini e Donne io credo ve ne siano molti il difficile sta nel conviverci ..... giorno per giorno.
un dolcissimo saluto
bastardo dentro


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*?*

Non parlavo di supereroi e neppure di sfoghi. A me serve spessissimo sfogarmi, non sono un supereroe e a volte mi sono anche pianto addosso. Proprio perché l'ho fatto le consiglio di smetterla.
Le coccole e le carezze, l'assecondare e il dare ragione è sempre consolatorio per il destinatario, ma quasi sempre nocivo. La storia vecchia come il mondo del buon medico e del medico buono.
Qui si raccontano storie e si esprimono opinioni. La sincerità, anche se brusca e diretta, credo non solo debba essere lecita, ma anche la benvenuta. Non vi pare?



Otella82 ha detto:


> c'è un  tempo per tutto maschio. fare i supereroi a volte è più falso e triste del piangersi addosso..
> l'importante è saper smettere di piangere dopo essersi sfogati e tirar su la testa verso nuove prospettive.





Iris ha detto:


> Non si stava piangendo addosso, si stava sfogando. A te non serve mai?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

*1*



Maschio ha detto:


> piangerti addosso è la cosa meno indicata che potresti fare


A dire il vero, era dedicata a ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

*2*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> una domanda diretta:
> 
> come mai i precedenti rapporti li hai chiusi?
> 
> Cosa ti andava_ stretto._


Quelli grossi?

Il matrimonio?

Il mio matrimonio fu un errore. Di gioventù.

Ho sposato a 22 anni.

Mio marito aveva dei grossi problemi. GROSSI.

Un inferno durato 3 anni.
Sono scappata.


La convivenza successiva?

Il grande amore.
Il mio uomo.
Il mio mè maschile.

Siamo stati insieme 7 anni.

Ci hanno separato progetti diversi; l'incapacità di farne in comune.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

*3*



Otella82 ha detto:


> ... mi viene in mente quando parlavi del ragazzino e ad un certo punto dicevi che ti giravano le scatole perchè la gente del posto che frequenti cominciava a pensare che voi due stavate insieme... lì per lì non ho scritto niente, perchè alla fine Lupa è la tua vita, ma mi sono chiesta se era lui che non andava bene per essere il tuo ragazzo per motivi caratteriali/di età/ecc, o se a te non andava bene l'idea di poter aprire una porta anche solo per un istante, chiudendone altre, o se contava molto il giudizio dei vecchi del locale, o se proprio non ti ci vedevi in una relazione, qualunque essa fosse.
> Forse una volta trovato il benessere hai cercato troppo in modo sbagliato, mostrando una parte di te che non faceva davvero emergere quel che di altro hai nel cuore. Forse hai concentrato su questa ricerca troppe energie...


Sono presuntuosa, superba, prepotente, megalomane, istrionica ed egocentrica.

Come vedi, nessuna delle spiegazioni che hai pensato.

La mia vita è bellissima. Io sono una persona fortunata, non posso negarlo.
Lo dico con sincerità.

Ma non sono più capace di vivere con semplicità i sentimenti.

O se ci provo, mi pare non ci riescano gli altri.

Ma a me va tutto così fottutamente bene in questa vita, che a volte mi dico semplicemente che forse "quella roba lì" non è prevista.


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto chiedendo se non sia il caso di "far su il banco".
> 
> Sapete cosa ci vorrebbe?
> 
> ...


E' davvero un'ambiziosa illusione la tua, ... bisognerebbe disporre della medesima scelta su di voi.

Fino a quando ci troviamo su confini diversi, non sarà possibile.

PS: e poi, in confidenza, ... dovreste smetterla di pensare di plasmarci come volete voi


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lupacchiotta*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Quelli grossi?
> 
> Il matrimonio?
> 
> ...


 
1." grande" ma non abbastanza per avere un progetto in comune? o grande perchè è quello che è durato di piu' nel tempo..insomma cosa è mancato se è stato grande..o cosa lo ha caratterizzato per esserlo.

2. perchè tuo? non dovrebbe essere implicito?

3. perchè lo definisci maschile quando sei una donna? cosa ti attribuisci di" maschile" che una donna non puo' avere?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lupacchiotta*



> La Lupa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono presuntuosa, superba, prepotente, megalomane, istrionica ed egocentrica.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Sono presuntuosa, superba, prepotente, megalomane, istrionica ed egocentrica.*
> 
> Come vedi, nessuna delle spiegazioni che hai pensato.
> 
> ...


Viva la sincerità!!!
Mi sono letto tutto il post, e mi sa che l'ultima tua frase è la spiegazione di tutto. Quella roba li, come la chiami tu , per come ami la tua vita non è prevista.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 1." grande" ma non abbastanza per avere un progetto in comune? o grande perchè è quello che è durato di piu' nel tempo..insomma cosa è mancato se è stato grande..o cosa lo ha caratterizzato per esserlo.
> 
> 2. perchè tuo? non dovrebbe essere implicito?
> 
> 3. perchè lo definisci maschile quando sei una donna? cosa ti attribuisci di" maschile" che una donna non puo' avere?


1. Non ha mancato di nulla Micia.
E' stato sfolgorante, rutilante, enorme. Unico.
Io non credo all'amore eterno, e l'ho imparato definitivamente in quell'occasione.
Le nostre vite si sono divise perchè volevamo cose diverse. Non perchè non ci amavamo.

2. Ma sì... dai... è che è stato proprio "il mio uomo". Quello che ancora adesso più ha potuto aderire alle mie necessità.

3. Forse mi son spiegata male... diciamo che se io fossi un uomo sarei lui e viceversa.
Almeno all'epoca; oggi c'è qualche differenza.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Dall'inizio:



La Lupa ha detto:


> A dire il vero, era dedicata a ciò che hai scritto.


Stai mentendo sapendo di mentire. Non poteva essere dedicata a quello che ho scritto se esprime concetti esattamente opposti-. Io non ho incontrato solo gente, ti assicuro. Magari killer sì, ma gente proprio no. Invece sai benissimo che quelle parole sintetizzano quello che a più riprese hai scritto in questo post...a base di carrozzoni e gente varia, appunto.




La Lupa ha detto:


> Il grande amore.
> Il mio uomo.
> Il mio mè maschile.
> Siamo stati insieme 7 anni.
> Ci hanno separato progetti diversi; l'incapacità di farne in comune.


L'amore è come il dolore: ognuno pensa sempre di aver raggiunto il massimo. In realtà è solo quello che lui ha provato. Qualcuno ha la fortuna di saggiare come massimo dolore la puntura di un insetto, e solo quello riesce a immaginare, altri hanno la ventura di finire sfracellati sull'asfalto e rimanere in vita abbastanza da vivisezionare tutto l'inferno angolo pre angolo. Se chi è rimasto frantumato sull'asfalto poi sopravvive, potrebbe dire a quello della puntura d'insetto che quello non è dolore. Ma avrebbe torto e l'altro non capirebbe mai davvero cosa ha provato l'altro. 
Morale: è inutile.
Anche io sono presuntuoso, arrogante, superbo e blablabla, quindi me ne frego della morale e ti dico lo stesso quello che pesno, anche se non serve. Io penso che l'amore faccia scattare un meccanismo talmente profondo e devastante dentro di noi da liberarci di ogni egoismo. E da ogni razionalità. A me è andata così. 
L'incapacità di realizzare progetti insieme e l'essere presi dai propri progetti a scapito dell'amore stesso, mi fa pensare che quello non era amore. E non ho dubbio alcuno su questo.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Mah*

Sfolgorante, rutilante, unico...
Il mio me maschile...io ho pensato di trovarlo un pò di volte. E mi è pure piaciuto.
adesso sinceramente cerco altro. Meno letteratura, più concretezza.
Ma questa è la mia scelta. Mi sono sfogata a sufficienza sotto quel punto di vista.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

Ciascuno di noi definisce i propri amori unici. Esaltare l'oggetto del proprio amore è una forma assolutamente trasparente di narcisismo.
Non ho mai sentito nessuno, ma proprio nessuno ammettere di aver amato una mezza calzetta. Eppure il mondo ne è pieno.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciascuno di noi definisce i propri amori unici. Esaltare l'oggetto del proprio amore è una forma assolutamente trasparente di narcisismo.
> Non ho mai sentito nessuno, ma proprio nessuno ammettere di aver amato una mezza calzetta. Eppure il mondo ne è pieno.


Io ho amato 3 mezze calzette


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Viva la sincerità!!!
> Mi sono letto tutto il post, e mi sa che l'ultima tua frase è la spiegazione di tutto. Quella roba li, come la chiami tu , per come ami la tua vita non è prevista.


Dici eh?
Ne ho il forte sospetto anch'io.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

> Io penso che l'amore faccia scattare un meccanismo talmente profondo e devastante dentro di noi da liberarci di ogni egoismo.


Assolutamente utopico!!!!

E non mi venire a dire che le persone che hai amato non le hai volute tenere a te il piu' stretto possibile... perche' allora sei tu che menti.

Non vendiamo l'amore come una cosa bellissima... questa fusione mitologica di due esseri umani.. perche' sono cazzate!!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho amato 3 mezze calzette


M'hai fatto ridere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Dall'inizio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho nessuna intenzione di mettere in discussione la mia storia passata.
Ci vorrebbero fiumi di pagine, molti cubalibre e qualche braccio di ferro a guardarsi negli occhi, sia con me che con lui.
Non siamo, io e lui, troppo classificabili.

Non voglio fare gare o dimostrare nulla.
Prendi per buono quello che ho scritto; chi ci conosce, sa.


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dici eh?
> Ne ho il forte sospetto anch'io.


dico dico! Anzi...pacs pacs  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte le cazzate, difficile avere capra e cavoli. Pure a me piacerebbe, ma è come trovare la quadratura del cerchio. A meno che, capiti un evento così particolare ed improbabile da annichilire tutto ciò che da struttura alla nostra vita e al nostro modo di essere.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciascuno di noi definisce i propri amori unici. Esaltare l'oggetto del proprio amore è una forma assolutamente trasparente di narcisismo.
> Non ho mai sentito nessuno, ma proprio nessuno ammettere di aver amato una mezza calzetta. Eppure il mondo ne è pieno.


No no... io me lo sono sposato.

E non era una mezza calzetta, era veramente una merda.

Poveraccio, forse non del tutto consapevole, ma veramente un uomo da nulla.

E poi ne ho collezzionati svariati altri, ma almeno non me ne sono innamorata, questo sì.


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ciascuno di noi definisce i propri amori unici. Esaltare l'oggetto del proprio amore è una forma assolutamente trasparente di narcisismo.
> *Non ho mai sentito nessuno, ma proprio nessuno ammettere di aver amato una mezza calzetta. Eppure il mondo ne è pieno*.


Eccomi! Ne ho amate almeno due. Perdutamente innamorato. Su una terza, ho ancora qualche dubbio! Ma le due....chiamarle mezze calzette è un complimento


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dico dico! Anzi...pacs pacs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco!
Secondo me ci capiamo!

Annichilire sì.

Vorrei annichilire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse è solo noia la mia.

Voglio tutto, è vero.

Per meno di tutto non mi muovo.

E me la prendo col mondo... forse, solo perchè è qualche giorno che piove.

Forse, solo perchè non c'è nessuno che sappia lasciarmi lì. A bocca aperta.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*

Anche io ho sposato una merda.
Tutto regolare, rientro nella norma più o meno.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Eccomi! Ne ho amate almeno due. Perdutamente innamorato. Su una terza, ho ancora qualche dubbio! Ma le due....chiamarle mezze calzette è un complimento


?ste confessioni valgono a metà. Siamo coperti dall'anonimato


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco!
> Secondo me ci capiamo!
> 
> Annichilire sì.
> ...


Per come ti ho letta, mi sa di si. Per quello ho usato quel verbo. 
Noia, per come è inflazionata questa parola nell'uso corrente...forse è riduttiva. Comunque, predisporsi in attesa è già tanto. Perchè mi dai l'idea di una persona che quell'evento l'aspetta.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco!
> Secondo me ci capiamo!
> 
> Annichilire sì.
> ...


Pure io mi annoio. Da morire. Le peggiori cazzate le ho fatte per noia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Pensa mi rimpiango il samurai!!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io ho sposato una merda.
> Tutto regolare, rientro nella norma più o meno.


Io non ne ho sposato neanche uno ma c'ho fatto una figlia..

...Che devo dire e' uscita veramente bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque gurdando il lato positivo con le 3 mezze calze ho ricavato una calzona della befana piena di sorprese e bei ricordi


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ?ste confessioni valgono a metà. Siamo coperti dall'anonimato


Puoi non credermi, ma non ho il minimo problema a dirlo a chi mi conosce. Almeno i faraglioni dell'ego li ho demoliti da tempo. Resta la base, il lavoro più duro


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*moltimodi*

Sarebbe? Demolire cosa? IO demolirei le mezze calzette.


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarebbe? Demolire cosa? IO demolirei le mezze calzette.


Quella è una lotta contro i mulini a vento...non puoi vincere. La madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*

Io due befanini. Ma hanno preso da mammà


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per come ti ho letta, mi sa di si. Per quello ho usato quel verbo.
> Noia, per come è inflazionata questa parola nell'uso corrente...forse è riduttiva. Comunque, predisporsi in attesa è già tanto. Perchè mi dai l'idea di una persona che quell'evento l'aspetta.


Beh... statisticamente mi dico che sarebbe ancora possibile.

Invocando i grandi numeri... sarebbe possibile, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In passato l'ho proprio atteso... poi ho diminuito l'aspettativa forsennata dovendo per forza constatare che quello che trovavo sulla strada mi annichiliva, sì, ma per la pochezza.

Quindi sono diventata più cauta; ho imparato a pigliare quello che mi incuriosisce mettendoci già una grossa tara sopra, perchè è ben più probabile che si tratti del solito fuoco di paglia piuttosto che di qualcosa che brucia davvero.

E non venitemi a dire che facendo così, soffoco le possibilità eventuali.

Io la vedo bene la gente che ho intorno; e soprattutto, so bene cosa mi fa annichilire. Davvero.


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... statisticamente mi dico che sarebbe ancora possibile.
> 
> Invocando i grandi numeri... sarebbe possibile, no?
> 
> ...


Pure io. Ho imparato col tempo...ma devi sbatterci la testa parecchio. 
Comunque, si. Invocando i grandi numeri, e soprattutto restando in vigile ed accorta attesa...è possibile. Addirittura probabile, col tempo. Solo, non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia..e mai distrarsi.
Perche i veri Fuochi possono passare più inosservati dei focherelli di paglia.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dico dico! Anzi...pacs pacs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è una metafora di Ammanniti sulla quadratura del cerchio. E' parecchio volgare : Il protagonista voleva tutto, il culo e la fica, ma si perde tutto. E' una metafora.
Se cerchi la quadratura del cerchio, tutto, tutto insieme...perdi tutto


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Lupa non ci capiamo, ripasserò fra una decina d'anni.

però dico soltanto.. se sei felice, hai raggiunto l'equilibrio, tutto è bene e quella cosa lì forse non è prevista.. che ne stiamo parlando a fare?!

prevista o non prevista sono cazzate, se quella cosa lì la vuoi davvero, appena arriva cerca di prenderla correndo tutti i rischi del caso, mettendo da parte altre cose. tutto non sio può avere, anche così tutto non lo hai.

se quando arriva stai lì a guardarla, passa via, e non è perchè non era prevista, non si liquida con una scrollata di spalle, è che non la volevi abbastanza. questo è il mio pensiero.

ps= io sono testarda, egocentrica, permalosa, infantile, vecchia, strafottente, incazzosa, lunatica, gelosa, insicura, rumorosa... e adesso cominciamo coi difetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pps=non te la prendere Lupa io vado sempre per esperienze e sensazioni. sono razionale, ma a volte è la mia pancia che parla, e lei non sente ragioni. la mia pancia ha detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !

ppps=io ho amato già 2 mezze calzette (li chiamo "buste di plastica coop", perchè non sono degni di essere definiti neanche organismi unicellulari. sono artificiali. artificiali artifici, contenitori di plastica)... pensatemi un pochino, devo ancora compiere un quarto di secolo sono più avanti di tutti, vedrete che me ne toccheranno almeno altri 3 o 4!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Otellina*

Pure tu!!! Un dubbio nasce dal profondo.
Dato l'elevato numero di mezze calzette...lo siamo anche noi? io sicuramente si in alcune circistanze!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

no..io sono una mezza sega (ooooh non so se è gergo delle mie parti o è universale), nel senso che sono bassa.
per il resto.. non sono particolarmante bella/simpatica/altruista/profonda/ecc ecc, ma di quei due che ho incontrato di sicuro son meglio.... vediamo che omuncoli mi riserva il futuro poi mi metterò in discussione.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure tu!!! Un dubbio nasce dal profondo.
> Dato l'elevato numero di mezze calzette...lo siamo anche noi? io sicuramente si in alcune circistanze!!!


 

















   ... e' logico Iris... e io manco me ne vergogno...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io. Ho imparato col tempo...ma devi sbatterci la testa parecchio.
> Comunque, si. Invocando i grandi numeri, e soprattutto restando in vigile ed accorta attesa...è possibile. Addirittura probabile, col tempo. Solo, non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia..e mai distrarsi.
> Perche i veri Fuochi possono passare più inosservati dei focherelli di paglia.


No, questo no, dai!

Anzi, ti dico, io tendenzialmente tenderei a dare su tutto una bella mano dorata (ho smesso da un pò, comunque) salvo poi buttare il tutto nel cesso e tirare lo sciaquone alla prima scrostatura.

C'ho una brutta e arcana capacità percettiva (e non vado oltre perchè dovrei spiegare cose profonde di me e che non c'entrano ora) che mi fa vedere le capacità e i valori potenziali delle persone.

Anni, mi ci sono voluti, per comprendere a fondo che le persone spesso utilizzano piccolissime percentuali delle loro grosse qualità, virtù, potenzialità globali.

E resti lì, a dire: ma io aspettavo che tu tirassi fuori tutte quelle belle cose che io ho visto... come mai non me le mostri?

Da lì, i miei campi di fuochi fatui.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*

Io si. Mi vergogno solo a pensarci!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

Io invece ho impiegato anni per pensare che dentro tante teste apparentemente complicate, c'era il sotto vuoto spinto
Il nulla Estremo. Il vuoto non riproducibile neanche in laboratorio!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupa non ci capiamo, ripasserò fra una decina d'anni.
> 
> però dico soltanto.. se sei felice, hai raggiunto l'equilibrio, tutto è bene e quella cosa lì forse non è prevista.. che ne stiamo parlando a fare?!
> 
> ...


Prendermela, Bretella?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma di chè?

Non è che non ci capiamo... io capisco te, eccome!

E ti mando tante benedizioni figlia mia, perchè sei sulla via e non so se augurarti un giorno di raggiungere la giusta centratura. Perchè potresti aprire un topic come questo.

E allora verrò a scriverti come va a finire, perchè io, nel frattempo, l'avrò scoperto.
Forse.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io si. Mi vergogno solo a pensarci!!!


Io no... se mi vergognassi sarei ancora piu' mezza calza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Al mondo siamo tutti un po' mezze calze.. chi non ammette di esserlo almeno in certe situazioni o mente, o anche peggio di una mezza calza!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Io ammetto*

Io ammetto e chiedo scusa a me stessa.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*

Beata te che hai tutto così chiaro. Allora avrò sognato, chissà ;-)
Il problema è che non mi sono ancora svegliato!!! 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente utopico!!!!
> 
> E non mi venire a dire che le persone che hai amato non le hai volute tenere a te il piu' stretto possibile... perche' allora sei tu che menti.
> 
> Non vendiamo l'amore come una cosa bellissima... questa fusione mitologica di due esseri umani.. perche' sono cazzate!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Sul serio. Hai amato sempre senza egoismi? Non sei possessivo?
Sul serio. Hai fatto solo il bene di chi amavi? Io no.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Egoismo e possessività*

Ho amato senza egoismo ma rispondendo al mio egoismo. Ci siamo fusi. Utopia? Non mi è parso. Ho avuto due soli grandi amori nella mia vita e una miriade di storielle (da ragazzo). Il primo amore è durato quasi venti anni. Il secondo è in piedi. L'amore ha sempre una componente di egoismo. L'altra persona ti fa star bene, amarla, quindi, risponde anche al proprio benessere. Al punto da metterla in cima a tutte le proprie priorità. Lo stesso era per lei. Progetti? master? Percorsi professionali? Tutto ok, ma dopo. Rinunceresti ad una gamba per un master? Così è andata per me. E per lei è stata la stessa cosa e me l'ha costantemente dimostrato. Poi l'amore è finito. Senza un perché. Se ero possessivo non lo so. Mi pare di no, almeno lei così diceva. ma la sentivo profondamente mia e del resto io ero suo. Il resto della popolazione femminile, per 20 anni, era aria. Eppure di occasioni ne ho avute tante.
Così è andata, poi libera di non crederci.



Iris ha detto:


> Sul serio. Hai amato sempre senza egoismi? Non sei possessivo?
> Sul serio. Hai fatto solo il bene di chi amavi? Io no.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Quelli grossi?
> 
> Il matrimonio?
> 
> ...


 
Ciao.Credo che la risposta sia in quelle parole....il grande amore.
Come si fa a sostituire..il grande amore?chiunque altro sarà sempre..inarrivabile.
E' difficile farsene una ragione..è la cosa più difficile del mondo.
tutto qui.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Dall'inizio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Basta...con tutte queste frasi: quello non era amore...
niente è mai amore....ma che cosa è amore allora???
Non sarà che amore è per ciascuno una cosa diversa??e che ciascuno lo vive come può e come crede??per come può???

Basta ergerci maestri nel saper definire cosa è o non è amore....che noia....


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ciao.Credo che la risposta sia in quelle parole....il grande amore.
> Come si fa a sostituire..il grande amore?chiunque altro sarà sempre..inarrivabile.
> E' difficile farsene una ragione..è la cosa più difficile del mondo.
> tutto qui.


Eh!
Vedi... non è la persona. E' il vissuto.

La persona non c'è più, l'ho definitivamente rimossa giusto un anno fa.
Operativamente, voglio dire. Ho fatto un up-date. Ci siamo rivisti dopo 4 anni di totale, assoluto silenzio.

Non potrei mai più amarlo.

Ma quel sentire, quella me stessa, sì.
Potrei sì averli ancora.

Ma ci vorrebbe un *uomo*.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Dici di essere single e di avere il tuo amore ancora in piedi.. Boh!
Hai detto ti amo a due sole persone?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici di essere single e di avere il tuo amore ancora in piedi.. Boh!
> Hai detto ti amo a due sole persone?


Deve essergli caduta una flangia.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

Io ho amato molto molto di più. e non me ne fregava niente del grande amore...
Ho dato e basta...
Ancora sono innamorata.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Deve essergli caduta una flangia.


Probabile. A sentire certe cose mi cascano le braccia!!!


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

Sono single nel senso che non sono sposato ne' convivo, né ho una relazione che possa ancora definirsi stabile. Mi sto innamorando per la seconda volta. Sento che questo amore non sarà da meno del primo. Ma è ancora presto per sentirsi "il culo parato".
Ho detto ti amo a due sole donne, sì. E' molto grave?



Iris ha detto:


> Dici di essere single e di avere il tuo amore ancora in piedi.. Boh!
> Hai detto ti amo a due sole persone?


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> Vedi... non è la persona. E' il vissuto.
> 
> La persona non c'è più, l'ho definitivamente rimossa giusto un anno fa.
> ...


Credo di capire..è quel sentire che non è più riproducibile con altri...o così sembra.
Ma non è completamente scindibile dalla persona..o meglio dall' immagine che ne avevi quando provavi certe cose...
Se quando incontri un altro ricerci a tutti i costi quel sentire..ti crei delle aspettative molto alte...e facilmente non raggingibili.
Lo sforzo dovrebbe essere di accostarsi all'altro con la curiosità di vedere che cosa di nuovo e diverso magari può farci provare...senza pretendere che sia un dejà vu del nostro meraviglioso passato...


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Quali cose....*

...hai dovuto sentire per perdere addirittura gli arti?



Iris ha detto:


> Probabile. A sentire certe cose mi cascano le braccia!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

No. Poco credibile. Due sole donne e tutte le altre? Solo rapporti usa e getta? Consolante.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Come fai a sapere che è il tuo grande secondo amore se te ne stai innamorando ora!!!
Va beh.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Credo di capire..è quel sentire che non è più riproducibile con altri...o così sembra.
> Ma non è completamente scindibile dalla persona..o meglio dall' immagine che ne avevi quando provavi certe cose...
> Se quando incontri un altro ricerci a tutti i costi quel sentire..ti crei delle aspettative molto alte...e facilmente non raggingibili.
> Lo sforzo dovrebbe essere di accostarsi all'altro con la curiosità di vedere che cosa di nuovo e diverso magari può farci provare...senza pretendere che sia un dejà vu del nostro meraviglioso passato...


Mmmm... bè.... ovviamente sono passati parecchi anni da quando mi innamorai di quell'uomo.

Io oggi sono una donna molto, molto diversa.

Ma non so se lo sono anche le cose che mi farebbero innamorare di qualcuno.

Io ce l'ho la curosità di sapere come sarebbe oggi la me stessa innamorata.

Per un attimo ho creduto di averla vista questa estate, quando ero nel pieno della relazione con il Lupo... e in effetti ero parecchio diversa da come ricordavo o credevo.

Ma in questa storia però non c'erano sbocchi (il Lupo non è libero. ndr) e quindi non è una valutazione serena.

Ad ogni modo, non so, credo fortemente di essere disponibile ma quando poi mi trovo davanti a situazioni ipotetiche le mie richieste ed esigenze diventano altissime e quella che sentivo come un'apertura in realtà sembra diventare un labirinto di cui solo io conosco l'uscita.

Però non mi pare che sia tutta roba mia; mi sembra che molto dipenda dallo scarso spessore dei novelli Teseo.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Ahahah*

Non è credibile che io abbia avuto due sole donne? sarà perché assomiglio a shrek? secondo i tuoi standard quanto donne avrei dovuto avere? Tutte le altre erano esperienze che si fanno a 20 anni. Strano pure questo? beh, ma anche shrek da giovanotto se la cavava, sai? c'era un periodo che ne cambiavo una al giorno non credendo neppure io a quello che mi accadeva. poi però a 26 anni mi sono sposato. innamorato perso. a dire il vero questa storia è quanto di più banale al mondo. non capisco cosa ci vedi di strano.....mah
che siano i reality show a far sembrare strane le cose ovvie?



Iris ha detto:


> No. Poco credibile. Due sole donne e tutte le altre? Solo rapporti usa e getta? Consolante.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... bè.... ovviamente sono passati parecchi anni da quando mi innamorai di quell'uomo.
> 
> Io oggi sono una donna molto, molto diversa.
> 
> ...


 
sento esattamente le stesse cose...


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*troppo complicato*

...dirti come faccio a saperlo. vedrai che non sbaglio. mi succede così di rado che non posso sbagliare. comunque, iris, non lo so, semplicemente lo sento. mi fido del mio istinto. non mi ha mai tradito. ti sembrerà strano ma su questo non ho bisogno di confrontarmi con nessuno, semplicemente non ho dubbi. va a capire....mai capitato un colpo di fulmine? non dirmi che non credi neppure a quelli!!!



Iris ha detto:


> Come fai a sapere che è il tuo grande secondo amore se te ne stai innamorando ora!!!
> Va beh.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ...dirti come faccio a saperlo. vedrai che non sbaglio. mi succede così di rado che non posso sbagliare. comunque, iris, non lo so, semplicemente lo sento. mi fido del mio istinto. non mi ha mai tradito. ti sembrerà strano ma su questo non ho bisogno di confrontarmi con nessuno, semplicemente non ho dubbi. va a capire....mai capitato un colpo di fulmine? non dirmi che non credi neppure a quelli!!!


Belli!!!!!

Anch'io voglio un colpo di fulmine!!!

Ufffffiiiii.....


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa lupa....*

finché vai in giro con un parafulmine su una mano e con un bazooka nell'altra mano, la vedo diuraaaaaaaa 
onestamente devo dirti una cosetta, poi tu fanne quello che vuoi, libera anche di cannoneggiarmi (tanto non mi prendi): da quello che scrivi e racconti ti immagino come una 37enne (questa mi pare la tua giooovane età) con atteggiamenti, cautele e vissuto di una 70enne (frejus free). Parli come una che nella vita ha visto e sofferto talmente tanto da essere disincantata e corazzata. Per dirla allegramente....questa è una grande ca .. una vera caz.. una enorme ca..zza..ta!



La Lupa ha detto:


> Belli!!!!!
> 
> Anch'io voglio un colpo di fulmine!!!
> 
> Ufffffiiiii.....


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> finché vai in giro con un parafulmine su una mano e con un bazooka nell'altra mano, la vedo diuraaaaaaaa
> onestamente devo dirti una cosetta, poi tu fanne quello che vuoi, libera anche di cannoneggiarmi (tanto non mi prendi): da quello che scrivi e racconti ti immagino come una 37enne (questa mi pare la tua giooovane età) con atteggiamenti, cautele e vissuto di una 70enne (frejus free). Parli come una che nella vita ha visto e sofferto talmente tanto da essere disincantata e corazzata. Per dirla allegramente....questa è una grande ca .. una vera caz.. una enorme ca..zza..ta!


Quando ho fatto la prima comunione avevo il 39 di piede.

A dodici anni avevo l'aspetto che ho adesso.

Sono stata una precocissima, grandissima, testa di cazzo e ho fatto per anni quello che fa una grandissima testa di cazzo: Tutto.

Non farsi mancare niente.

Nei miei 37 anni, te lo posso garantire, ci stanno cose che molte persone mai vedranno o sapranno, nel corso della vita.

Per fortuna, aggiungerei.

Alcune, purtroppo.

Sono pesa. Se lo avverti, è perchè è vero.

Ma sta roba c'è, non posso liberarmene. E manco vorrei, francamente.

A me piace un sacco quello che sono.

Se non fosse per quel piccolissimo diffettuccio del bazooka...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me ne vado.


Aperitivo e teatro, a domani.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Wow*

che donna!!!che vissuto!!!! se hai visto cose che noi umani non possiamo neppure immaginare, se sei fiera di tutto questo bello e intenso vissuto, se ti piaci tanto e ti compiaci ancor di più, allora lascia stare queste bazzecole così terrene e sciocche come innamoramenti, colpi di fulmine e omuncoli da avere per intero, per non parlare di questo forum così intriso di piccoli sentimentalismi eretti a mausolei di dolore. io sono così piccolo e imberbe, mica mi vorrai traumatizzare col tuo disicanto precotto da vita spericolata in silicone, vero?
Spett.....pffffff...ok...soffiato sul fumo che usciva dalla mia canna di fucile. ora lo rimetto in spalla. poi stasera vado a letto con le galline e dormo ninne condite da antichi sapori di una volta tutti ricchi e pieni di colori sognanti e domani, quando mi sveglierò fresc ocome una rosa, ringrazierò il buon dio per tutto quello che di questa vita non ho visto, neppure conosco e mai vedrò e conoscerò.
Smmmmmmmack 



La Lupa ha detto:


> Quando ho fatto la prima comunione avevo il 39 di piede.
> 
> A dodici anni avevo l'aspetto che ho adesso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*certo pero'...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Prendi il numeretto tesoro...
> 
> ...verrai servita nel 2027


Certo pero' che io so pessimista riguardo alle mie aspettative sentimentali....pero' pure voi siete drastiche....tu hai ironizzato...ma pulcinella scherzando scherzando disse la verita'...io lo so che e' difficile trovare il momento/lo stato d'animo e soprattutto la persona giusta...pero' non ho mai rinunciato a pensare che questo possa accadere...non ho mai apprezzato nulla dello stato di single...(forse perche' lo sono sempre stato per scelta...delle donne),lungi da me la famosa frase che sia uomini che donne dicono spesso "non ho bisogno di nessuno,sto benissimo da solo/a" per carita'....si puo' star soli per metabolizzare la fine di una storia...un lutto...problemi seri di salute...insomma l'altra meta' della mela sara' da qualche parte...(adesso pero' non iniziate a girare di frutteria in frutteria)


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*la regola del 7....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sante Parole, Micio, tant'è che io che il doppio cognome sul citofono già ce l'ho me lo tengo ben stretto, ben conscia che fuori piu' che tipi improbabili....
> 
> Bacio!


Si dice che per ogni uomo ci siano 7 donne nella sua vita...(le donne dice il detto ne hanno 8...si sa...hanno sempre il miglior trattamento),fino ad ora credevo che le mie altre 3(visto che fino a qui ne ho avute 4),mi fossero state sottratte dai provini del grande fratello e anche da quelli delle corteggiatrici di "uomini e donne" di maria de filippi...adesso invece ho realizzato...devo fare come facevo da piccolo...quando avevo piu' o meno 14 anni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pervertiti non pensate subito alle riviste zozze!Mi riferivo ad andare di palazzo in palazzo a suonare i citofoni per fare la supercazzola alla gente come nella saga di "amici miei" con tognazzi e company...ao' ai tempi al massimo ti prendevi un vaffa...ma ne trovavi di gente che ti stava a ascoltare...adesso potrei trovare fra uno sbidicuda su e giu' come se fosse antani,con prinsinca per ispettore fuochi fatui una delle rimenti 3 donne della mia vita che vive sola soletta nel suo appartemento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Un videocitofono almeno lo avete?Cosi potete valutare oltre la voce anche l'aspetto di qualche impiegato della ditta folletto .....ao' l'amore e' ceco...pure quelli che vendono porta a porta ne hanno diritto!!!P.S. non faccio il follettaro


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

In realtà ciò che non mi piace è l'idea che esistano gli amori di serie b e quelli di serie a.
I grandi amori e i piccoli amori? io credo all'amore infinitamente più di te. Credo ai colpi di fulmine..li ho provati più volte.
Considero tutti i miei amori, da quelli provati a quindici anni, a quelli provati adesso, come qualcosa di unico è di irripetibile.
Conservo ricordi di amori fugaci (senza sesso, sono rimasta vergine fino a 24 anni) con una tenerezza e una gratitudine inimmaginabile.
Mi considero una persona fortunata per la mia capacità di amare, dare e ricevere.
Non ho mai gettato al vento o peggio nel cassonetto nessun tipo di sentimento.
Tutto ciò che ho provato mi ha fatto diventare quello che sono ora.
Non sono una mangiauomini, non scopo se non sono veramente presa di qualcuno.
Per questo considero la tua affermazione poco credibile: 2 amori in una esistenza mi sembrano pochi...e non credo assolutamente che tu sia tanto povero di cuore ad aver pronunciato leparole Ti Amo solo due volte.
Non intendevo offenderti  .
L'amore non è solo quello eterno o che dura almeno 20 anni. Il tempo non esiste. Un anno .può valerne dieci. Per la cronaca, non seguo i reality. Guardo solo Rai 3 e La 7



Maschio ha detto:


> ...dirti come faccio a saperlo. vedrai che non sbaglio. mi succede così di rado che non posso sbagliare. comunque, iris, non lo so, semplicemente lo sento. mi fido del mio istinto. non mi ha mai tradito. ti sembrerà strano ma su questo non ho bisogno di confrontarmi con nessuno, semplicemente non ho dubbi. va a capire....mai capitato un colpo di fulmine? non dirmi che non credi neppure a quelli!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Aggiungo che la tua visione dell'amore come fusione mi sembra non solo assolutamente deviante, ma anche pericolosa. L'amore è scambio, complementarietà, passione, gratitudine, tenerezza, sesso e incazzature.
E molto altro ancora che spero di scoprire con il tempo.
Non solo mi innamoro, ma faccio anche innamorare. Non ci credi?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*ma e' cosi difficile?*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupa... hai lasciato Lupottella senza parole!... un post serio!!!!!!
> 
> credo che quello che dici abbia senso, che abbia più senso forse di quanto tu ti renda conto: hai ricominciato da capo 3 volte, e hai vissuto la tua vita con un'ironia e una forza solo tua, senza piangerti addosso, ma riuscendo a godere di piccoli piaceri e farteli bastare. ha senso, nel mio piccolo l'ho provato, e per quanto io lo chiamassi divertimento, a lungo andare mi ha lasciato stanchezza. il primo passo è rendersene conto, il secondo, più difficile, è quello di buttar giù la cinta muraria che è stata eretta intorno al cuore. provarci non basta, non è una cosa che si fa dall'oggi al domani, per me sono passati quasi 2 anni, e sto ancora cercandoi di buttar via gli ultimi mattoncini, quelli che compongono le fondamenta e sono i più pesanti. è difficile perchè mettersi in gioco davvero è un rischio grande, è difficile perchè presentarsi "nudi" dopo tanta fatica a costruire e a buttar giù mura, un fallimento è ancora più doloroso.
> però io credo che ne valga la pena.
> ...


Io ho sempre dato per scontato che per una donna fosse molto piu' facile trovare un uomo che non il contrario...dico un uomo per una relazione.Da come scrivete sembra che da anni e anni mai nessuno sia stato degno di tale nome...a me il piu' delle volte dice sempre male con le donne che mi piacciono...ma non perche' siano tutte inadatte alla relazione,alcune magari si,dei piccoli abbagli...ma altre erano piu' che valide per una storia...solo che non interessavo sotto quel punto di vista...ma in tutti questo tempo che siete incappate in questi tipi...dov'e' che li trovavate?Vi cercavano loro?Li avete trovati voi?Cioe' io posso capire che si trovi una persona che riflette quello che e' il nostro ideale per una relazione e che ci dica "non mi interessi" ma non riesco a credere che in un determinato lasso di tempo(da quello che ho capito fin'ora si tratta di anni...),non sia mai capitato uno che era diverso dal gruppo...va bene che la fortuna la devi cogliere al volo e la sfiga ti colpisce pure se resti fermo...ma tutto cio mi sembra roba da "ai confini della realta'"!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*altra scusa...*



Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ho fatto anche io come te. Niente armarture, avrei fatto molto meglio ad indossarle viste le conseguenze.
> Sono stata 37 anni a chiedermi cosa potevo fare per migliorare, come dovevo fare per essere amata, non solo desiderata.
> Sempre a pensare a cosa avevo sbagliato. Come potevo migliorare. Sempre a chiedere scusa.
> Sempre preoccupata di dare, prima di ricevere.
> ...


La frase "sei troppo perfetta,troppo sicura ecc ecc" e' una banale scusa per chiudere quando si ha altro per la testa...l'uomo al massimo puo' non accettare che una donna lo superi i qualche attivita' fisica...o che sia molto piu' alta di lui...una donna che da molto,sicura e quant'altro non puo' essere motivo di paure...


----------



## maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*iris*

sei sicura di quello che hai scritto? ossia tu credi che qualcuno che abbia detto ti amo a due sole donne nella propria vita sia povero di cuore?
stai scherzando vero? la fertilità di cuore si misura forse col numero di persone amate? ripeto, stai scherzando, vero?
io ho amato una donna per 20 anni, secondo te sarei stato fertile se nel frattempo ne avessi avute altre a cui dire ti amo? o forse sarei stato stronzo? io questa donna l'ho amata (non so se nella serie principale o cadetta) per 20 anni e non desideravo altro amore al mondo. non mi sono mai sentito arido per questo, anzi. non l'ho mai tradita e credo neanche lei. poi è finita. dopo un anno sento di essermi innamorato di nuovo: mi dici in tutto questo che c'è di anomalo? forse ti sembra anomalo che in 20anni ho amato totalmente una sola donna, che non l'ho mai tradita andando in giro a dire ti amo ad altre donne. oppure ti sembra strano che dai 15 anni ai 25 volevo solo divertirmi e fare esperienze e quindi tutte le ragazze che ho avuto le ho avute senza innamorarmi? beh, in tal caso sarò strano per te, ma io non mi ci sento proprio 
p.s. quella sui reality era una battuta...anche se scema




Iris ha detto:


> In realtà ciò che non mi piace è l'idea che esistano gli amori di serie b e quelli di serie a.
> I grandi amori e i piccoli amori? io credo all'amore infinitamente più di te. Credo ai colpi di fulmine..li ho provati più volte.
> Considero tutti i miei amori, da quelli provati a quindici anni, a quelli provati adesso, come qualcosa di unico è di irripetibile.
> Conservo ricordi di amori fugaci (senza sesso, sono rimasta vergine fino a 24 anni) con una tenerezza e una gratitudine inimmaginabile.
> ...


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Sono moralista probabilmente. Ma trovo squallido anche per un uomo scopare fino a 26 anni senza dire ti amo.
Ma ti ripeto, sono moralista e molto ingenua.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

Non voglio credere che tu sia così. Forse hai solo voluto rimuovere.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*questa me l'ero persa....*

deviante per chi? pericolosa per chi? e soprattutto: tu cosa intendi per fusione? prima di sparare giudizi mi porrei qualche domanda, non credi? almeno io ho questa abitudine. io, per esempio, non intendo con fusione l'annullamento di una persona per l'altra, come forse hai frainteso tu, ma, guarda caso, intendo anche scambio, complementarietà, passione, gratitudine, tenerezza, sesso, incazzature e molto molto di più. che usiamo vocabolari diversi?
infine, iris, io non ho mai sospettato che tu non ti innamori o che non faccia innamorare. a cosa devo questa puntualizzazione? sbaglio o ti sei un po' innervosita su questo tema? spero di non averti offesa, giuro che non era mia intenzione......bah che mistero infinito le donne



Iris ha detto:


> Aggiungo che la tua visione dell'amore come fusione mi sembra non solo assolutamente deviante, ma anche pericolosa. L'amore è scambio, complementarietà, passione, gratitudine, tenerezza, sesso e incazzature.
> E molto altro ancora che spero di scoprire con il tempo.
> Non solo mi innamoro, ma faccio anche innamorare. Non ci credi?


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

No, mi ha dato fastdio la frase "non credi ai colpi di fulmine"
Ma non mi va di litigare. Io penso che tu abbia amatoanche prima dei 26 anni, e non solo scopato


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*sorprendente*

moralista? guarda che a 20 anni ho fatto l'amore o scopato se preferisci con ragazze che avevano le mie stesse intenzioni. fino a 27 non ho trovato quella giusta e quindi frequentavo e poi lasciavo o venivo lasciato se ci si rendeva conto che non funzionava oltre al sesso. io invece moralista lo sono per davvero. lo ero anche allora e m'incazzavo con i miei amici che (quasi tutti) la parola ti amo la pronunciavano solo per farsela dare, poi amici come prima. io ho troppo rispetto per quella parola per pronunciarla senza esserne più che certo e senza che mi esca davvero dal cuore. mi sforzo di essere leale e onesto, mi sono sempre sforzato di esserlo. non ho mai fatto soffrire gratuitamente e, per fortuna, ho avuto le mie esperienze senza essere costretto a barare sui miei sentimenti. e non c'era nulla di squallido, ti posso garantire. alcune di queste raggazze le sento ancora e conservo ricordi preziosi, anche se non ero innamorato. forse più che moralista sei un pò presuntuosa e pensi che chiunque esca dai tuoi binari sia in qualche modo nel torto. beh, la diversità è una grande risorsa, non credi? io rispetto il tuo punto di vista e non mi permetterei mai di darti della bacchettona o della leggera. forse dovresti provarci anche tu.



Iris ha detto:


> Sono moralista probabilmente. Ma trovo squallido anche per un uomo scopare fino a 26 anni senza dire ti amo.
> Ma ti ripeto, sono moralista e molto ingenua.


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*sempre più sorprendente!!!*

Iris, tutto bene? o forse sono io ad essere fuori stasera. scusa, ma così come? fammi capire, come sarei io secondo te? e poi, cosa mai avrei voluto rimuovere? o maronnn...stasera è strana la questione 



Iris ha detto:


> Non voglio credere che tu sia così. Forse hai solo voluto rimuovere.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

va bene. Hai ragione


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*

GLAB!!! Giuro che non mi ricordo. Ma c'eri? O non c'ero io? Cavolo mi stai facendo sentire una sorta di mostro!
Non credi ai colpi di fulmine era solo una domanda, cavolo. Per una domanda mi stai massacrando!!! Altro che lupa....non ti sembra più onesto cambiare nick, iris, almeno uno si prepara psicologicamente. Chessò puoi mettere squaletta oppure pantera arrabbiata o iena affamata -... boh ;-)
p.s. oooooooh guarda che scherzo

p.p.s. però giuro che fino a 26 anni non mi sono innamorato...qui non scherzo proprio...ma non sapevo avessi bisogno di uno psciologo per questo o di un prete!!!



Iris ha detto:


> No, mi ha dato fastdio la frase "non credi ai colpi di fulmine"
> Ma non mi va di litigare. Io penso che tu abbia amatoanche prima dei 26 anni, e non solo scopato


----------



## Maschio (7 Marzo 2007)

*vabbeh...*

....ho capito. Della serie i mostri e i pazzi meglio assecondarli....



Iris ha detto:


> va bene. Hai ragione


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Maschio*

Si. Meglio assecondare quelli come te e come me!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Hai ragione: la chiave è anche la motivazione. Io quella però la davo per scontata dal momento che Lupa ha detto chiaramente di volere un uomo e, soprattutto, di volerlo intero.
> Già di uomini in giro ce ne sono pochissimi, nonostante il proliferare dei maschi come me, che invece abbondano, figurarsi a pretenderne uno intero! Se osi chiedere tanto, devi anche sapere osare il rischio di lasciarci la pelle.
> Se non ti assumi il rischio, donna o non donna, età o non età, vuol dire una sola cosa: non lo vuoi abbastanza.
> Certo non si esce un bel giorno da casa dopo avere a tavolino deciso di togliersi di dosso l'orgoglio come fosse un pastrano. Ma si può uscire un giorno da casa sforzandosi di guardare le altre persone con occhi diversi. L'orgoglio non ricopre solo la nostra pelle, ma si frappone tra i nostri occhi e il mondo come lenti che dilatano tutto. Lenti impastate con poco vetro, tanti pregiudizi mascherati da esperienza, false sicurezze e troppi granelli di superbia sedimentatasi con l'età e le posizioni sociali conquistate.
> ...


 
maschio, concordo in pieno con quello che hai scritto ma non sono d'accordo su una cosa:
la motivazione non è a prescindere dall'oggetto che si ha tra le mani, la motivazione cresce, si alimenta o si perde attraverso l'oggetto .

tant'è che alla fine scrivi _che l'armatura pian piano verra via da se'_

Nel caso di lupa mi pare di avere capito che questo oggetto non ci sia stato; in un post ha scritto che il lupo di cui parlava era a sua volta impegnato..e quindi il presupposto era viziato all'origine..e dei successivi si è lamentata che fossero dei Teseo troppo deboli ( non ricordo le parole precise ) questo sempre secondo il suo punto di vista.


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*però giuro*

Uno che fino a 26 anni non si è mai innamorato non l'avevo mai sentito!!!
Scusami, non volevo offenderti. Non prenderla male, recupererai,


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

.





> Io penso che l'amore faccia scattare un meccanismo talmente profondo e devastante dentro di noi da liberarci di ogni egoismo. E da ogni razionalità. A me è andata così.
> L'incapacità di realizzare progetti insieme e l'essere presi dai propri progetti a scapito dell'amore stesso, mi fa pensare che quello non era amore. E non ho dubbio alcuno su questo.


 
scusa ma ti riferisci a quella persona che hai amato per 20 anni?

ma allora cos'era scusa?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*cara iris...*



Iris ha detto:


> Uno che fino a 26 anni non si è mai innamorato non l'avevo mai sentito!!!
> Scusami, non volevo offenderti. Non prenderla male, recupererai,


iris...ma pure se fosse perchè lo trovi immorale..anzi...

  a mio modesto parere è solo significativo del fatto che  :


1. non ha preso per il c. nessuna.

2. ha riconosciuto un sentimento del quale spesso si abusa per necessità egoistiche.

3. significa anche che ci ha messo 26 anni per capire cosa fosse amare, e cosa no.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Poco credibile. Due sole donne e tutte le altre? Solo rapporti usa e getta? Consolante.


 
Irissina mia, in questo forse sei troppo categorica.
Credo che l'amore non ci sia con tutte le persone con cui si costruisce un rapporto di coppia. io ho amato 2 volte francamente, il resto delle mie relazione erano dense di attrazione, affetto, rispetto, e tante altre cose. sono finite male e sono finite presto.. magari l'amore sarebbe arrivato o magari no.. chissà, ma di certo non erano da parte mia rapporti usa e getta, anche se "ti amo" lo'ho detto per la prima volta solo l'anno scorso al mio attuale ragazzo.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Certo pero' che io so pessimista riguardo alle mie aspettative sentimentali....pero' pure voi siete drastiche....tu hai ironizzato...ma pulcinella scherzando scherzando disse la verita'...io lo so che e' difficile trovare il momento/lo stato d'animo e soprattutto la persona giusta...pero' non ho mai rinunciato a pensare che questo possa accadere...non ho mai apprezzato nulla dello stato di single...(forse perche' lo sono sempre stato per scelta...delle donne),lungi da me la famosa frase che sia uomini che donne dicono spesso "non ho bisogno di nessuno,sto benissimo da solo/a" per carita'....si puo' star soli per metabolizzare la fine di una storia...un lutto...problemi seri di salute...insomma l'altra meta' della mela sara' da qualche parte...(adesso pero' non iniziate a girare di frutteria in frutteria)


 
meglio soli che male accompagnati.
vabbè a parte questo... io ho apprezzato lo stare da sola per certi versi, e sono convinta che, per vivere la coppia in maniera non distruttiva, l'essere in grado di stare da soli sia fondamentale. non è bello stare insieme perchè si ha bisogno di farlo. 
due persone stanno insieme perchè vogliono farlo, perchè sentono di volerlo fare, perchè si amano..ma rimangono pur sempre due persone, due individui che insieme sono più fortri, più belli, più.. più tutto, ma che comunque sanno reggersi sulle proprie gambe.

ps= lupaaaa anch'io ho preso lo'aperitivo!! 3 mojito, puntatina a casa, e via di nuovo a far casino.. ah siam proprio mamma e figlia!

Lupottella


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Io ho sempre dato per scontato che per una donna fosse molto piu' facile trovare un uomo che non il contrario...dico un uomo per una relazione.Da come scrivete sembra che da anni e anni mai nessuno sia stato degno di tale nome...a me il piu' delle volte dice sempre male con le donne che mi piacciono...ma non perche' siano tutte inadatte alla relazione,alcune magari si,dei piccoli abbagli...ma altre erano piu' che valide per una storia...solo che non interessavo sotto quel punto di vista...ma in tutti questo tempo che siete incappate in questi tipi...dov'e' che li trovavate?Vi cercavano loro?Li avete trovati voi?Cioe' io posso capire che si trovi una persona che riflette quello che e' il nostro ideale per una relazione e che ci dica "non mi interessi" ma non riesco a credere che in un determinato lasso di tempo(da quello che ho capito fin'ora si tratta di anni...),non sia mai capitato uno che era diverso dal gruppo...va bene che la fortuna la devi cogliere al volo e la sfiga ti colpisce pure se resti fermo...ma tutto cio mi sembra roba da "ai confini della realta'"!


Turn... uno pare l'abbia trovato: il mio attuale ragazzo. però ripassa fra un pochino perchè fino alla fine non si può mai dire. a volte percorri tutto un labirinto senza difficoltà, senza intoppi, arrivi alla fine e ti trovi un mostro spaventoso. ecco.. è solo lì che ti rendi conto che all'inizio facevi bene a svoltare da un'altra parte.
Personalmente io non ho mai trovato persone oneste ma dei gran cabarettisti.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> moralista? guarda che a 20 anni ho fatto l'amore o scopato se preferisci con ragazze che avevano le mie stesse intenzioni. fino a 27 non ho trovato quella giusta e quindi frequentavo e poi lasciavo o venivo lasciato se ci si rendeva conto che non funzionava oltre al sesso. io invece moralista lo sono per davvero. *lo ero anche allora e m'incazzavo con i miei amici che (quasi tutti) la parola ti amo la pronunciavano solo per farsela dare, poi amici come prima. io ho troppo rispetto per quella parola per pronunciarla senza esserne più che certo e senza che mi esca davvero dal cuore. mi sforzo di essere leale e onesto, mi sono sempre sforzato di esserlo. non ho mai fatto soffrire gratuitamente e, per fortuna, ho avuto le mie esperienze senza essere costretto a barare sui miei sentimenti. e non c'era nulla di squallido, ti posso garantire. alcune di queste raggazze le sento ancora e conservo ricordi preziosi, anche se non ero innamorato*. forse più che moralista sei un pò presuntuosa e pensi che chiunque esca dai tuoi binari sia in qualche modo nel torto. beh, la diversità è una grande risorsa, non credi? io rispetto il tuo punto di vista e non mi permetterei mai di darti della bacchettona o della leggera. forse dovresti provarci anche tu.


Ecco, con sta frase per quanto mi riguarda becchi 100000 punti. li avessi conosciuti anch'io tipi così, mi sarei risparmiata tante batoste e mi sarei divertita molto di più.
giuro che avrei pagato oro a palate per incontrare uno capace di dirmi nè più nè meno che le cose come stavano!


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> scusa ma ti riferisci a quella persona che hai amato per 20 anni?
> ...


..un calesse!

oddio scusatemi non ho potuto resistere. vabbè me ne vado che è meglio..a domani!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Marzo 2007)

*lo so..*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Turn... uno pare l'abbia trovato: il mio attuale ragazzo. però ripassa fra un pochino perchè fino alla fine non si può mai dire. a volte percorri tutto un labirinto senza difficoltà, senza intoppi, arrivi alla fine e ti trovi un mostro spaventoso. ecco.. è solo lì che ti rendi conto che all'inizio facevi bene a svoltare da un'altra parte.
> Personalmente io non ho mai trovato persone oneste ma dei gran cabarettisti.


Lo so che a volte si crede di essere finalmente arrivati alla fine dell'arcobaleno e poi...ti ritrovi davanti un televisore hd in offerta da troni....pero' adesso c'e' questa persona nella tua vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magari e' quello giusto...forse no...pero' lo vedi che ogni tanto ti capita uno che almeno per adesso si salva?Da come parlate sembra quasi che per trovare un uomo perfetto o come piace a voi dobbiate iniziare a comrpare dei fascicoli settimanali per costruirlo passo passo con l 'aiuto di un numero verde a cui risponde l'esperto di turno per eventuali difetti!


----------



## Iris (7 Marzo 2007)

*Si forse sono categorica*

Mi dispiace di aver offeso maschio, veramente, non volevo.
forse , sicuramente , ho interpretato male certe sue affermazioni..su certi argomenti purtroppo ho il nervo scoperto.Mi sono sentita usata. Il fatto di essere una bella donna non mi ha aiutato. tutt'altro. E non credo che passerà tanto velocemente. Comincio a pensare che non passerà mai.
ma questi sono problemi di chi mi sta ora accanto, una persona meravigliosa. Speriamo che lui mi sopporti​


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*bella gente...*

okkio..che spesso con le parole si puo' solo mentire....


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia*

con le parole e con tutto il resto, vero micetta?
Notte.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, questo no, dai!
> 
> Anzi, ti dico, io tendenzialmente tenderei a dare su tutto una bella mano dorata (ho smesso da un pò, comunque) salvo poi buttare il tutto nel cesso e tirare lo sciaquone alla prima scrostatura.
> 
> ...


Talento sprecato. Però, tranne rare eccezioni, capita a chiunque di noi. In misura diversa magari...ma riuscire ad esprimere davvero la nostra potenzialità è difficile.
Però cara Lupa, continuo a pensare che certi Fuochi se non si sta attenti...possono non percepirsi al volo...e magari ce li si può far sfuggire. 
 E' molto piu' facile, in prima battuta, notare i focherelli.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> C'è una metafora di Ammanniti sulla quadratura del cerchio. E' parecchio volgare : Il protagonista voleva tutto, il culo e la fica, ma si perde tutto. E' una metafora.
> Se cerchi la quadratura del cerchio, tutto, tutto insieme...perdi tutto


ahahahahahah...beh sarà volgare, ma è la metafora più originale sulla quadratura del cerchio. Solo, un pochino debole...è un traguardo molto più facile da raggiungere, che la quadratura.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Micio*

No, parlavo della Lupa...l'ho detto che sono presuntuoso, no? La mia storia di 20 anni era amore. Nessun dubbio

Iris....ho recuperato da un pezzo 



Miciolidia ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> scusa ma ti riferisci a quella persona che hai amato per 20 anni?
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Lo so che a volte si crede di essere finalmente arrivati alla fine dell'arcobaleno e poi...ti ritrovi davanti un televisore hd in offerta da troni....pero' adesso c'e' questa persona nella tua vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io sarò romantica come un BOT, come dice Maschio però alla fine ho un marito che:

- negli anni in cui lavoravo 12 ore al giorno filate, week - end compresi, per farmi una posizione mi ha aspettato pazientemente, lasciandomi lo spazio e il tempo di "recupero" che mi serviva;
- da appena sposati, io sempre così impegnata sul lavoro, mi preparava cena aspettandomi alle dieci di sera e puliva persino casa, preparandomi pranzetti squisiti e inondandomi di fiori, regali e attenzioni;
- ha cambiato infinita' di pannolini, fatto infinità di bagnetti, portato bambini ad infinità di catechismi, cori, piscina, partite di pallone, etc. etc.
- è stato presente e affidabile in ciascuna circostanza della vita in comune, dalle piu' banali alle piu' difficili
- ha perdonato un tradimento esprimendosi in dieci parole nette, e non ritornando mai piu' sull'argomento


Ecco....per essere _romantica_ dovrei buttare a mare un rapporto con un uomo del genere, oltretutto magnifico papà adorato dai figli?!

A proposito...gli voglio bene.

Mio marito è la prova vivente che uomini a tutto tondo esistono eccome.

Un bacio!

P.S. Si, ho un sacco di sensi di colpa per aver tradito!


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

oh senza neanche un buongiorno!
a secco ? Ma dai che stavo cazzeggiando...
Io non volevo dirti che non hai capacità di amare, ma solo che mi sembrava strano cominciare la propria educazione sentimentale a 26 anni ( non sessuale)
Poi io ritengo che dite ti amo ad una persona non significa per forza prenderla per il sedere:
 Ho detto Ti amo più volte e tutte quelle volte lo pensavo....poi le relazioni sono finite, ma senza drammi e senza che nessuno si facesse del male.
Ritengo, (ma questa è una mia opinione) che arrivare al matrimonio senza questa preventiva educazione al sentimento, possa ( dico possa non é) pericoloso.
Gli amori adolescenziali ci insegnano ad amare e ci arricchiscono; ci permettono di innamorarci dell'altro e non dell'amore; ci educano alla conoscenza dell'altra metà del cielo... tutto qui!
Insomma in qualche modo ci forniscono un bagaglio di esperienze che ci parano il c....

Iris in missione di pace


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> che donna!!!che vissuto!!!! se hai visto cose che noi umani non possiamo neppure immaginare, se sei fiera di tutto questo bello e intenso vissuto, se ti piaci tanto e ti compiaci ancor di più, allora lascia stare queste bazzecole così terrene e sciocche come innamoramenti, colpi di fulmine e omuncoli da avere per intero, per non parlare di questo forum così intriso di piccoli sentimentalismi eretti a mausolei di dolore. io sono così piccolo e imberbe, mica mi vorrai traumatizzare col tuo disicanto precotto da vita spericolata in silicone, vero?
> Spett.....pffffff...ok...soffiato sul fumo che usciva dalla mia canna di fucile. ora lo rimetto in spalla. poi stasera vado a letto con le galline e dormo ninne condite da antichi sapori di una volta tutti ricchi e pieni di colori sognanti e domani, quando mi sveglierò fresc ocome una rosa, ringrazierò il buon dio per tutto quello che di questa vita non ho visto, neppure conosco e mai vedrò e conoscerò.
> Smmmmmmmack


Ma sei scemo?

Io ti dico come sono e tu mi prendi per il culo?

Ma va a cagare.


Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*

Hai ragione, sono un maleducato. Recupero: buongiorno Iris, auguri a te e anche a tutte le altre donne in ascolto! Per quelle che s'incazzano se uno gli fa gli auguri l'8 marzo, ritiro seduta stante l'augurio....non si sa mai. Beh, ieri cazzeggiavi, ok, io però un mezzo mostro mi ci sono sentito 
L'educazione sentimentale forse l'ho avuta a scoppio ritardato, che posso dirti? Ma non mi sono mai sentito in pericolo e del resto ho avuto un matrimonio durato 20 anni (non 1 anno) e tutti vissuti intensamente. La mia adolescenza penso di averla avuta strana effettivamente. Ma questo è stato un problema (problema?) legato al mio carattere chiuso (all'epoca) e al mio idealismo (che perdura). Le mie prime storie serie le ho avute a partire dai 20 anni. Prima il vuoto a parte scemate di nessun conto. Ero troppo immaturo e preso da altro, poi imbranato e scontroso. Dopo i 20 anni però, credimi, ho avuto storie anche molto intense nelle quali ho voluto bene con trasporto e desiderato con passione. Forse sono semplicemente stato attento a usare la parola amore per via del mio idealismo, del mio romanticismo (che non è ancora morto neppure dopo che ci hanno sganciato sopra l'atomica) e dell'eccessiva considerazione che ho per questa parola. Ma, ti assicuro, che molte di quelle esperienze erano sentimentalmente appaganti, profonde e, come dici tu, educative.
Puoi anche star tranquilla che a matrimonio non ci sono andato sentimentalmente sprovveduto!
Bacio




Iris ha detto:


> oh senza neanche un buongiorno!
> a secco ? Ma dai che stavo cazzeggiando...
> Io non volevo dirti che non hai capacità di amare, ma solo che mi sembrava strano cominciare la propria educazione sentimentale a 26 anni ( non sessuale)
> Poi io ritengo che dite ti amo ad una persona non significa per forza prenderla per il sedere:
> ...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Gooooood mooooorniiiiiiiing vietnaaaaaaam*

Buongiorno Lupa, riposato bene? A cagare ho una splendida villa con piscina a picco sugli scogli che si tuffano su un mare cristallino. Ci vado appena possibile, prometto!
Non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo. Ti scrivevo solo i miei discutibilissimi pensieri.
Bacio



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo?
> 
> Io ti dico come sono e tu mi prendi per il culo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Certo pero' che io so pessimista riguardo alle mie aspettative sentimentali....pero' pure voi siete drastiche....tu hai ironizzato...ma pulcinella scherzando scherzando disse la verita'...io lo so che e' difficile trovare il momento/lo stato d'animo e soprattutto la persona giusta...pero' non ho mai rinunciato a pensare che questo possa accadere...non ho mai apprezzato nulla dello stato di single...(forse perche' lo sono sempre stato per scelta...delle donne),lungi da me la famosa frase che sia uomini che donne dicono spesso "non ho bisogno di nessuno,sto benissimo da solo/a" per carita'....si puo' star soli per metabolizzare la fine di una storia...un lutto...problemi seri di salute...insomma l'altra meta' della mela sara' da qualche parte...(adesso pero' non iniziate a girare di frutteria in frutteria)


Senti io ironizzo perche' e' meglio ridere che piangere... fa bene alla pelle e ai muscoli facciali 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. alla faccia del botox 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non dico "non ho bisogno di nessuno sto bene da sola" perche' e' una balla... vista la mia natura di animale sociale... ma... e c'e' un ma... non per questo vado in giro disperata lanciandomi tra le braccia del primo idiota cercando di cavare amore nel deserto dei sentimenti... peggio ancora cadendo nella vecchia "taiuola" dell'amante dell'uomo sposato!!!!

Non credo nell'altra meta'... IO sono essere completo... sono un cerchio finito... cerco una intersezione stabile


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sarò romantica come un BOT, come dice Maschio però alla fine ho un marito che:
> 
> - negli anni in cui lavoravo 12 ore al giorno filate, week - end compresi, per farmi una posizione mi ha aspettato pazientemente, lasciandomi lo spazio e il tempo di "recupero" che mi serviva;
> - da appena sposati, io sempre così impegnata sul lavoro, mi preparava cena aspettandomi alle dieci di sera e puliva persino casa, preparandomi pranzetti squisiti e inondandomi di fiori, regali e attenzioni;
> ...


Dopo la descrizione fatta, ci mancherebbe pure che tu non gli volessi bene.
Una domanda: lo ami?


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lupa, riposato bene? A cagare ho una splendida villa con piscina a picco sugli scogli che si tuffano su un mare cristallino. Ci vado appena possibile, prometto!
> Non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo. Ti scrivevo solo i miei discutibilissimi pensieri.
> Bacio


Ma come! Lei ti manda a cagare...così a freddo! Tipo colpo di pistola. E tu... la baci? Mah...misteri dell'animo umano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scherzo maschio eh? Non incazzarti


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lupa, riposato bene? A cagare ho una splendida villa con piscina a picco sugli scogli che si tuffano su un mare cristallino. Ci vado appena possibile, prometto!
> Non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo. Ti scrivevo solo i miei discutibilissimi pensieri.
> Bacio


Scusa ma ti posso chiedere cosa caspio centra la piscina e la villa con l'andare a cagare?

Puoi cagare tranquillamente nel cesso di casa o dell'ufficio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi non vorrai mica rovinare quello scenario con la tua puzza


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lupa, riposato bene? A cagare ho una splendida villa con piscina a picco sugli scogli che si tuffano su un mare cristallino. Ci vado appena possibile, prometto!
> Non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo. Ti scrivevo solo i miei discutibilissimi pensieri.
> Bacio


... Appunto.

Baciati tua sorella.

I tuoi discutibilissimi pensieri usali per valutare te stesso.
Io non mi permetto di farlo.

Ho riposato benissimo ed è una splendida giornata di sole.
E come ogni giorno ringrazio di essere qui ed essermela cavata.

Io sono quella che sono, piaccia a te o no.

A me... piaccia.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

**

Avrei tanto voluto avere una sorella....peccato: solo un fratellone. Se va bene lo stesso do un bacio a lui.
Cara Lupacchiotta, se scrivi qui è perché vuoi delle opinioni, immagino.  Almeno io così ho interpretato questo e qualsiasi forum. Sono anche convinto che tu sia una persona intelligente e che quindi sappia comprendere che queste opinioni è meglio se siano sincere, anche se sbagliate, piuttosto che annacquate dall'accondiscendenza e dal compatimento. Però stavolta, tanto per continuare ad essere sincero (scusa ma non riesco a fare diversamente) mi dai la (discutibilissima) impressione, che tu ami sentirti dire solo quello che ti fa piacere. Sulle opinioni sgradevoli reagisci un pò maluccio. Che alla base di tante tue angustie ci sia anche questo?
Non ti bacio...tranquilla




La Lupa ha detto:


> ... Appunto.
> 
> Baciati tua sorella.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma ti posso chiedere cosa caspio centra la piscina e la villa con l'andare a cagare?
> 
> Puoi cagare tranquillamente nel cesso di casa o dell'ufficio
> 
> ...


Pensavo la stessa cosa. Ma oggi sono buona come il pane. Problemi di stitichezza, o una partita di roba andata a male?


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*ville e cessi*

Era scherzosa....nel senso che a cagare ci vado talmente tante volte, che ho edificato in un luogo piacevole e non facendomi mancare nulla!
Iris....anche io sono buono oggi....non vedi?



Iris ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa. Ma oggi sono buona come il pane. Problemi di stitichezza, o una partita di roba andata a male?


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Avrei tanto voluto avere una sorella....peccato: solo un fratellone. Se va bene lo stesso do un bacio a lui.
> Cara Lupacchiotta, se scrivi qui è perché vuoi delle opinioni, immagino. Almeno io così ho interpretato questo e qualsiasi forum. Sono anche convinto che tu sia una persona intelligente e che quindi sappia comprendere che queste opinioni è meglio se siano sincere, anche se sbagliate, piuttosto che annacquate dall'accondiscendenza e dal compatimento. Però stavolta, tanto per continuare ad essere sincero (scusa ma non riesco a fare diversamente) mi dai la (discutibilissima) impressione, che tu ami sentirti dire solo quello che ti fa piacere. Sulle opinioni sgradevoli reagisci un pò maluccio. Che alla base di tante tue angustie ci sia anche questo?
> Non ti bacio...tranquilla


Ovvio che io voglia sentirmi dire solo quello che piace a me.

Poichè c'è la possibilità che tu sia una persona intelligente ti faccio notare che le opinioni, tue e di altri, le chiedo e le accetto di buon grado rispetto alla questione sollevata.

Le leggo e le valuto.

L'invito a defecare scatta quando l'opinione non richiesta va a deridere la mia risposta ad una TUA domanda.

Rileggi se vuoi; mi hai detto di avvertire del peso. Ti ho spiegato che è vero e perchè.
Non c'è niente da ridere su quella che è stata e che è la mia vita; spesso c'è stato da piangere. E anche di molto.

Le mie angustie non sono poi così terribili, credi.

Sono perplessità, dubbi, a volte si sciolgono con una bella giornata di sole. Come oggi.

L'ho già scritto, sono una persona fortunata. Non mi crogiolo in drammi che non esistono.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Ho l'aria incazzosa? Dai, non ci riesce lupa con i suoi post, figurati tu che non hai detto nulla di offensivo!
Lei mi manda a cagare e io la bacio....beh che c'è di strano? Una signora è sempre una signora, no? Persino su un forum! Oggi poi è la festa delle donne!
Aahhhhh...adoro essere convenzionale e un pò ottocentesco, lo trovo talmente borghese da essere persino rivoluzionario!
A te non ti bacio, Molti....hai la barba che picca 
Però ti mando una pacca sulla spalla ;-)



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma come! Lei ti manda a cagare...così a freddo! Tipo colpo di pistola. E tu... la baci? Mah...misteri dell'animo umano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ps= lupaaaa anch'io ho preso lo'aperitivo!! 3 mojito, puntatina a casa, e via di nuovo a far casino.. ah siam proprio mamma e figlia!
> 
> Lupottella


Bella 'sta Lupottella!
Mi darà delle soddisfazioni!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: però... figlia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ti ricordo che io ultimamente mi spupazzo un tuo coetaneo... non potresti almeno chiamarmi zietta?


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Ok*

Va bene Lupa, io la chiuderei qui. Mi spiace che ti sia offesa. Io quello che sentivo di doverti dire te l'ho detto. Cestinalo pure.
Nessun bacio...tre passi indietro...leggero inchino



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ovvio che io voglia sentirmi dire solo quello che piace a me.
> 
> Poichè c'è la possibilità che tu sia una persona intelligente ti faccio notare che le opinioni, tue e di altri, le chiedo e le accetto di buon grado rispetto alla questione sollevata.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

... girare...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Era scherzosa....nel senso che a cagare ci vado talmente tante volte, che ho edificato in un luogo piacevole e non facendomi mancare nulla!
> Iris....anche io sono buono oggi....non vedi?


va beh! vivi nella cacca insomma. che schifo... meglio le mimose.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Ho l'aria incazzosa? Dai, non ci riesce lupa con i suoi post, figurati tu che non hai detto nulla di offensivo!
> *Lei mi manda a cagare e io la bacio....beh che c'è di strano? Una signora è sempre una signora, no? Persino su un forum*! Oggi poi è la festa delle donne!
> Aahhhhh...adoro essere convenzionale e un pò ottocentesco, lo trovo talmente borghese da essere persino rivoluzionario!
> A te non ti bacio, Molti....hai la barba che picca
> Però ti mando una pacca sulla spalla ;-)


Sarà, carissimo Maschio...abbiamo caratteri diversi, non riesco a fare distinzioni tra donna e uomo quando mi mandano a quel paese. 
In effetti è vero ciò che dici, a veder certe cose l'essere convenzionale e borghese ormai ha quasi un sapore trasgressivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eppure proprio stamattina mi sono sbarbato alla perfezione. Avevo un po' di tempo a disposizione ed ho usato il vecchio rasoio e pennello. Non sai quel che ti perdi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai, scherzo! Va benissimo la pacca sulla spalla. Contraccambio!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

*O.T.*

C'e' una cosa che degli esseri umani mi disgusta: l'aria di sufficienza per altro finta!!!!

Questa pacatezza assolutamente offensiva/difensiva... che mi fa apprezzare l'essere una "borderline" strillona.

Quando leggo questa gente mi viene voglia di comprare un collare di diamanti al mio cane!


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' una cosa che degli esseri umani mi disgusta: l'aria di sufficienza per altro finta!!!!
> 
> Questa pacatezza assolutamente offensiva/difensiva... che mi fa apprezzare l'essere una "borderline" strillona.
> 
> Quando leggo questa gente mi viene voglia di comprare un collare di diamanti al mio cane!


Quando vedo un cane col collare di diamanti, mi viene subito voglia di sparare alla padrona


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando vedo un cane col collare di diamanti, mi viene subito voglia di sparare alla padrona


Riesci a leggere il significato tra le righe o ti servo un disegnino?


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*OK ricevuto*

Hai ragione. E' un mio difetto. E ho solo messo un 2% del mio sarcasmo. Mi impegno, mi disgusto persino io, ma che ci posso fare? Ma, cara Lettrice, per quanto mi riguarda cerco di fare autocritica, però la sufficienza non me la riconosco. Il sarcasmo sì, la presunzione pure, e mettici pure il narcisismo. Ma non la sufficienza. Quella è altra cosa. Il sarcasmo però in questo caso l'ho usato per provocare e sollecitare un dialogo quanto più crudo e spontaneo, quindi utile, possibile. Non per sifficienza. Libera di non credermi.



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' una cosa che degli esseri umani mi disgusta: l'aria di sufficienza per altro finta!!!!
> 
> Questa pacatezza assolutamente offensiva/difensiva... che mi fa apprezzare l'essere una "borderline" strillona.
> 
> Quando leggo questa gente mi viene voglia di comprare un collare di diamanti al mio cane!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo la descrizione fatta, ci mancherebbe pure che tu non gli volessi bene.
> Una domanda: lo ami?


 
Con lui non ho mai avuto l'innamoramento con le farfalle, forse non l'ha avuto nemmeno lui con me, pero' "ci siamo trovati". E ci diamo ancora emozioni, fisiche ed emotive. Per cui si, lo amo.

Un bacio!


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Riesci a leggere il significato tra le righe o ti servo un disegnino?


Ho letto ho letto. Leggimi tu, era a prescindere...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*viva il pennello*

ma lo sai che stamattina pure io ho usato il buon vecchio pennello? Solo che non riesco a trovare un cavolo di rasoio che non mi costringa a fare pure il contropelo per essere presentabile per più di 3 ore. Mi dai qualche consiglio?
Cacchio....tutti e due sbarbati così si potrebbe persino pomiciare avendo l'illusione che tutto sia normale...uahahahah. Aoh, buono che scherzo eh! vai con le pacche sulle spalle che è meglio!



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarà, carissimo Maschio...abbiamo caratteri diversi, non riesco a fare distinzioni tra donna e uomo quando mi mandano a quel paese.
> In effetti è vero ciò che dici, a veder certe cose l'essere convenzionale e borghese ormai ha quasi un sapore trasgressivo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Non c'è niente di più patetico e irritante della vanità maschile.
Soprattutto inutile.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Con lui non ho mai avuto l'innamoramento con le farfalle, forse non l'ha avuto nemmeno lui con me, pero' "ci siamo trovati". E ci diamo ancora emozioni, fisiche ed emotive. Per cui si, lo amo.
> 
> Un bacio!


Mi piace la tua risposta! L'innamoramento con le farfalle, per come la vedo io spesso non ha niente a che fare con l'amore. 
Dev'essere un grande uomo, a prescindere dall'aiuto che ti da a casa. Soprattutto per come l'hai descritto nell'affrontare il tuo tradimento. 
Bacio ricambiato.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' un mio difetto. E ho solo messo un 2% del mio sarcasmo. Mi impegno, mi disgusto persino io, ma che ci posso fare? Ma, cara Lettrice, per quanto mi riguarda cerco di fare autocritica, però la sufficienza non me la riconosco. Il sarcasmo sì, la presunzione pure, e mettici pure il narcisismo. Ma non la sufficienza. Quella è altra cosa. Il sarcasmo però in questo caso l'ho usato per provocare e sollecitare un dialogo quanto più crudo e spontaneo, quindi utile, possibile. Non per sifficienza. Libera di non credermi.


 
Non ho motivo di non crederti... Quella e' l'impressione che mi hai dato... di conseguenza ho scritto... 

Tra l'altro niente di personale... e che i caxxi miei non me li faccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Provero' a leggerti con chiave diversa


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*no no*

...continua a leggere con la chiave che hai usato. Mi aiuta a riflettere.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho motivo di non crederti... Quella e' l'impressione che mi hai dato... di conseguenza ho scritto...
> 
> Tra l'altro niente di personale... e che i caxxi miei non me li faccio
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*

Ma non eri buona stamattina? Ovviamente ti riferivi al pennello e alla barba, vero? 
Io continuo a essere buono, invece. E a proposito di volti glabri, Iris, in risposta alla tua lapidaria frase, credo che l'importante è guardarsi dentro quanto più spietati possibile e sforzarsi di migliorare. Il problema è soprattutto quando i propri difetti proprio non li si vuol guardare, non ti pare?




Iris ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più patetico e irritante della vanità maschile.
> Soprattutto inutile.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Vabbè... adesso che siamo di nuovo tutti brothers... la finite per favore???????   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io amo gli uomini col pelo sulla faccia. Tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Ahahah...allora mi ameresti alla follia. Ma non dovrei mai aprir bocca! 




La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... adesso che siamo di nuovo tutti brothers... la finite per favore???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

L'hai detto, Bro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: Chi lo sa... due bicchieri di vino... un paio di sfide a calcetto (io gioco in porta)... magari tu diventi meno maschio e io meno lupa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... no eh?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua risposta! L'innamoramento con le farfalle, per come la vedo io spesso non ha niente a che fare con l'amore.
> Dev'essere un grande uomo, a prescindere dall'aiuto che ti da a casa. Soprattutto per come l'hai descritto nell'affrontare il tuo tradimento.
> Bacio ricambiato.


 
Lo è,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie

Bacio di nuovo!


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ma lo sai che stamattina pure io ho usato il buon vecchio pennello? Solo che non riesco a trovare un cavolo di rasoio che non mi costringa a fare pure il contropelo per essere presentabile per più di 3 ore. Mi dai qualche consiglio?
> Cacchio....tutti e due sbarbati così si potrebbe persino pomiciare avendo l'illusione che tutto sia normale...uahahahah. Aoh, buono che scherzo eh! vai con le pacche sulle spalle che è meglio!


Ovviamente mai nessun usa e getta. Pure quelli con lame intercambiabili non vanno troppo bene.
 Io mi sono procurato un bel rasio a mano libera, di quelli da barbiere. Solo, bisogna stare un po' attenti e prenderci la mano, sennò ci si apre la giugulare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quindi lo uso quando ho tempo a disposizione, sennò vado di elettrico.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*mah*

...vabbé ci sto, però dopo il vino il calcetto no, ti prego il calcetto no. Oltre a tutti i difetti già emersi in questo post, sono pure snob, ricordi? Quindi calcio calcetto e affini ce li ho profondamente sui maroni. Cheddici se dopo il vino ci andiamo a fare la ciclabile che costeggia il tevere?
Però non garantisco di non essere più maschio!!!



La Lupa ha detto:


> L'hai detto, Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lo è,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...de nada. Besito.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ...vabbé ci sto, però dopo il vino il calcetto no, ti prego il calcetto no. Oltre a tutti i difetti già emersi in questo post, sono pure snob, ricordi? Quindi calcio calcetto e affini ce li ho profondamente sui maroni. Cheddici se dopo il vino ci andiamo a fare la ciclabile che costeggia il tevere?
> Però non garantisco di non essere più maschio!!!


Ma nooooo.... calcetto... bigliardino... calciobalilla... come lo chiamate dalle vostre parti????

Figurati se faccio del movimento fisico che assomigli allo sport!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci penso nemmeno!!!

Io sono contraria allo sport.

Vada per la ciclabile ma solo a piedi.


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Ma non eri buona stamattina? Ovviamente ti riferivi al pennello e alla barba, vero?
> Io continuo a essere buono, invece. E a proposito di volti glabri, Iris, in risposta alla tua lapidaria frase, credo che l'importante è guardarsi dentro quanto più spietati possibile e sforzarsi di migliorare. Il problema è soprattutto quando i propri difetti proprio non li si vuol guardare, non ti pare?


Difetti io? scherzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ? Sono una gnocca da paura con un quoziente di intelligenza da premio Nobel!!!
Ed è pure la mia festa!


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*

Ma sono un cafone io, oppure sei permalosa tu? Non ce l'avevo con te riguardo ai difetti. Parlavo in generale. Volevo dire che io avrò pure un mucchio di difetti...disgustosi...come ha scritto Lettrice, ma almeno cercop di vederli. Peggio di me è chi pensa di non averne. Mi stavo consolando, ma non riferendomi a te o a qualcun altro di questo forum.
Gnocca da paura? Io sono (mi sento) uno schifo e cerco solo le mie pari. Come canta una canzone, la mia lei mi piace lurida, mi piace se si trucca come un apache, se ha i bei cuscinetti adiposi lungo i fianchi, se per shampoo usa il paraflù e se la doccia la fa a natale e poi non la fa più! ;-)
Peccato, mi eri simpatica 



Iris ha detto:


> Difetti io? scherzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ...vabbé ci sto, però dopo il vino il calcetto no, ti prego il calcetto no. Oltre a tutti i difetti già emersi in questo post, sono pure snob, ricordi? Quindi calcio calcetto e affini ce li ho profondamente sui maroni. Cheddici se dopo il vino ci andiamo a fare la ciclabile che costeggia il tevere?
> Però non garantisco di non essere più maschio!!!


 Se dopo il vino  la porti nella ciclabile quella casca nel Tevere!!!!















Ohi Lupa si scherza eh


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Fiuuuuu*

Ah, meno male. Si chiama bigliardino (o biliardino...boh) dalle mie parti. La ciclabile a piedi la finiamo a natale! Allora meglio il gianicolo...no, spetta, troppo romantico, poi se ci metti pure i peli e che tu sei uno splendore, diventa pericolosa la questione. Meglio trastevere. No, banale. Al mare? No, peggio del gianicolo. Ho trovato, andiamo ad un simpatico autogrill con vista raccordo anulare, ti va?
In un posto così, non si corrono rischi 
Brrrr.



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma nooooo.... calcetto... bigliardino... calciobalilla... come lo chiamate dalle vostre parti????
> 
> Figurati se faccio del movimento fisico che assomigli allo sport!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Tevere*

Lettrice...tutto calcolato: io con spirito aitante e nudo pectore mi tufferei, la salverei eppoi tutti e due al pronto soccorso in camera di decontaminazione per almeno un mese. 
Ho sbagliato secolo, ho sbagliato secolo, ho sbagliato secolo.....



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se dopo il vino  la porti nella ciclabile quella casca nel Tevere!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

*Millennio caro...*



Maschio ha detto:


> Lettrice...tutto calcolato: io con spirito aitante e nudo pectore mi tufferei, la salverei eppoi tutti e due al pronto soccorso in camera di decontaminazione per almeno un mese.
> *Ho sbagliato secolo, ho sbagliato secolo, ho sbagliato secolo*.....


Per trovare il Tevere pulito e incontaminato devi andare indietro di almeno 1000 anni!!!














   ... magari ve la cavate col tetano


----------



## Old kyaranat (8 Marzo 2007)

*comunicazione di servizio*

approfitto di questo spazio per una curiosità "tecnica"..che cos'è quella simil-graffetta, tipo "allegato" che sta accanto ai titoli dei post? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a che serve?
grasssie,
k.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

... 'namo bene!... no... ma figurati... fai pure.... qualcuno vuol mica postare una ricetta di cucina? O magari mettere un annuncio per vendere il divano?

Ma possibile che i miei topic finiscano sempre in vacca?????






















Ovviamente scherzo....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'namo bene!... no... ma figurati... fai pure.... qualcuno vuol mica postare una ricetta di cucina? O magari mettere un annuncio per vendere il divano?
> 
> Ma possibile che i miei topic finiscano sempre in vacca?????
> 
> ...


Senti io cerco un cane da far accoppiare con la mia cagnolina... ti spiace se ne approfitto?


----------



## Old kyaranat (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'namo bene!... no... ma figurati... fai pure.... qualcuno vuol mica postare una ricetta di cucina? O magari mettere un annuncio per vendere il divano?
> 
> Ma possibile che i miei topic finiscano sempre in vacca?????
> 
> ...


 

















A.A.A.

offro voce per 199
corpo per televendita permaflex e
cervello per vuoto a rendere


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Approfitto pure io*

...moltimondi, allora mi dai un consiglio sul rasoio da usare?



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti io cerco un cane da far accoppiare con la mia cagnolina... ti spiace se ne approfitto?


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ...moltimondi, allora mi dai un consiglio sul rasoio da usare?


mi sa che le lupe ti distraggono caro maschio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...se torni indietro di due pagine lo trovi!


----------



## Old kyaranat (8 Marzo 2007)

*Ma possibile che i miei topic finiscano sempre in vacca?????*



Lupa...forza e coraggio, su....


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi sa che le lupe ti distraggono caro maschio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiè!


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Incasso...*

....*#?&*?!!



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Cosa aveta contro il mi cane di purissima razza bastarda tratto in salvo da un cassonetto?

Scusate se come unico esempio di fedelta' ho il mio cane!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque non e' con voi che parlavo... quindi fatevi 4 salti in padella Please


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Ok*

L'elettrico non lo sopporto più. Mi sa che corro il rischio... 



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente mai nessun usa e getta. Pure quelli con lame intercambiabili non vanno troppo bene.
> Io mi sono procurato un bel rasio a mano libera, di quelli da barbiere. Solo, bisogna stare un po' attenti e prenderci la mano, sennò ci si apre la giugulare
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> L'elettrico non lo sopporto più. Mi sa che corro il rischio...


Lo so, però per tutti i giorni è comodo...ma per una rasatura come dio comanda, conviene che usi il rasoio vero,  e corri il rischio.


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Ma sono un cafone io, oppure sei permalosa tu? Non ce l'avevo con te riguardo ai difetti. Parlavo in generale. Volevo dire che io avrò pure un mucchio di difetti...disgustosi...come ha scritto Lettrice, ma almeno cercop di vederli. Peggio di me è chi pensa di non averne. Mi stavo consolando, ma non riferendomi a te o a qualcun altro di questo forum.
> Gnocca da paura? Io sono (mi sento) uno schifo e cerco solo le mie pari. Come canta una canzone, la mia lei mi piace lurida, mi piace se si trucca come un apache, se ha i bei cuscinetti adiposi lungo i fianchi, se per shampoo usa il paraflù e se la doccia la fa a natale e poi non la fa più! ;-)
> Peccato, mi eri simpatica


Madonna questo!!! Calmo...calmo...
Su...su non ti buttare giù così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono una gnocca simpatica e comprensiva.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Ma cose da pazzi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... va bene.... allora parliamo di cerette!

Ragazze, ma voi, la depilazione inguinale la fate a caldo o a freddo?

No perchè mi hanno parlato di un sistema "americano" che depila completamente dico COMPLETAMENTE anche lì... ma proprio lì e anche là... sempre con la cera a caldo ma lo fanno con le dita....


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cose da pazzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahah...scritto così, sa di pratica assolutamente perversa


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*

veramente io avevo cercato di elevare il tono della conversazione.
Siete voi che avete cominciato con temi da cesso...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah...scritto così, sa di pratica assolutamente perversa


Ma la ceretta E' assolutamente perversa.

A me fanno ridere quelle che si schifano perchè magari il tipo quando tromba gli tira due schiaffi e poi si fanno letteralmente scarnificare da una sadica qualunque e pagano pure.


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la ceretta E' assolutamente perversa.
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelle che si schifano perchè magari il tipo quando tromba gli tira due schiaffi e poi si fanno letteralmente scarnificare da una sadica qualunque e pagano pure.


nè ceretta, ne schiaffi.. non gradisco.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la ceretta E' assolutamente perversa.
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelle che si schifano perchè magari il tipo quando tromba gli tira due schiaffi e poi si fanno letteralmente scarnificare da una sadica qualunque e pagano pure.


 
MA CHE GENTE TR...EMH, FREQUENTI?!?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Comunque... io mi immagino uno che poverino gli fanno tanto male le corna... arriva qua sopra per avere un pò di conforto e si becca come top delle discussioni... QUESTA!




Mi sa che aveva ragione trottolo al secondo post... alla fine... questo è il mio way of life...


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Ma la ceretta E' assolutamente perversa.*
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelle che si schifano perchè magari il tipo quando tromba gli tira due schiaffi e poi si fanno letteralmente scarnificare da una sadica qualunque e pagano pure.


Beh se è così, l'elettro allora è roba da Histoire d'O


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> MA CHE GENTE TR...EMH, FREQUENTI?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verena, tu hai sposato un sant'uomo!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque... io mi immagino uno che poverino gli fanno tanto male le corna... arriva qua sopra per avere un pò di conforto e si becca come top delle discussioni... QUESTA!


Forse realizza che ci sono cose più serie delle corna...chissà


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse realizza che ci sono cose più serie delle corna...chissà


IO RIVOGLIO LA FACCINA CHE RIDE CON TUTTI I DENTI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*nooooooo*

....voglio fondà 'na onlusse a tutela del pelo llìììììì che ce deve sta'...ecchecavolo! Aiuto, chi mi aiuta a trova' na luridaaaa? Non ne posso più delle barbie



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cose da pazzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Questo forum ha i peggiori emoticon della rete


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ....voglio fondà 'na onlusse a tutela del pelo llìììììì che ce deve sta'...ecchecavolo! Aiuto, chi mi aiuta a trova' na luridaaaa? Non ne posso più delle barbie


Sono d'accordo. Il pelo sulla passera è sexy!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ....voglio fondà 'na onlusse a tutela del pelo llìììììì che ce deve sta'...ecchecavolo! Aiuto, chi mi aiuta a trova' na luridaaaa? Non ne posso più delle barbie


No, allora, 'spetta 'nattimo che io sono una tecnica... allora, il pelo ci vuole.
Ma ci vuole nei punti giusti.

Il pelo deve stare davanti, acconciato come si deve.

Ma sotto e tutto intorno no.

Che sia chiaro!




*Montisodi*... non solo le peggiori emoticons...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*no all alta pelosita'*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Il pelo sulla passera è sexy!


Prendendo spunto dai dimostranti anti TAV,mi oppongo con tanto di megafono e cartellone con su scritto "mi piace la patata soprattutto se pelata!",rispetto pero' il punto di vista di chi preferisce quella natural...io fra i due modelli preferisco largamente quella "disboscata" datemi pure tutti gli aggettivi che volete so gusti!


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, allora, 'spetta 'nattimo che io sono una tecnica... allora, il pelo ci vuole.
> Ma ci vuole nei punti giusti.
> 
> Il pelo deve stare davanti, acconciato come si deve.
> ...


A' Lapu ...mavvammoriam...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Vabbè...*

...allora già è diverso. Mi piace sto discorso...vediamo un pò, apro un sondaggio rivolto alle donne. A voi i masculi pelosi piacciono? O siete per la depilazione maschile? E se vi piacciono, fin dove tollerate. Ossia, a parte le anomalie da scimmia tipo lucio dalla, ad esempio dove proprio i peli non vorreste vrederli? Nelle spalle? Dietro la schiena? Lì?
....Approfitto della platea per orientare l'uso del mio rasoio che finora si è fermato solo al viso!



La Lupa ha detto:


> No, allora, 'spetta 'nattimo che io sono una tecnica... allora, il pelo ci vuole.
> Ma ci vuole nei punti giusti.
> 
> Il pelo deve stare davanti, acconciato come si deve.
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cose da pazzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intervengo in questa importante discussione per rischiarare gli orizzonti sulla depilazione della.. ehm.. bignola.. ehm. 
Come forse sapete, oggi essa non va più allo stato brado e, nei saloni estetici più all'avanguardia, esistono operatrici specializzate nel suo look. Dalla mia estetista, pensate, c'è una poverina che vede patonze per quasi tutto il giorno (si potrebbe aprire un topic sui mestieri più usuranti oggi..).
Penso comunque che tu ti riferisca alla _ceretta orientale_, quella a base di zucchero di canna. Non l'ho mai fatta ma secondo la mia estetista pare sia meno dolorosa delle altre e più efficace. 

Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutte le sorelle del forum (anche i sorelli, via).


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia!!!

Inutile dire che il tuo autorevolissimo parere è fondamentale, in quanto coinvolta nei fatti.

E fatte, anche.

Ricambiamo con pelosissimi saluti.


Uomini!
Anzi... Maschi!


L'ommo è ommo e ha da puzzà!

E su questo son certa che le sister concordano.

Se beccassi un uomo che mi ruba il silk-epil lo caccerei nella vasca da bagno.
Piena. Con l'apparecchio acceso.


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vulvia!!!
> 
> Inutile dire che il tuo autorevolissimo parere è fondamentale, in quanto coinvolta nei fatti.
> 
> ...


Orrore!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vulvia!!!
> 
> Inutile dire che il tuo autorevolissimo parere è fondamentale, in quanto coinvolta nei fatti.
> 
> ...


Ma una via di mezzo tra il silk-epil e il puzzare no?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*tanto...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vulvia!!!
> 
> Inutile dire che il tuo autorevolissimo parere è fondamentale, in quanto coinvolta nei fatti.
> 
> ...


Tu puoi anche cacciarlo dal tuo bagno...tanto sai quante si girano in spiaggia quando vedono il semipalestrato con la tartaruga a mo di marsupio e senza un pelo sulla schiena?Cosi come molte donne si adeguano agli standard che propongono giornali/tv e quant'altro molti uomini fanno esattamente la stessa cosa...se andate come dite dall'estetista saprete che ci vanno moltissimi uomini e di certo non solo per conoscere le clienti...dal canto mio in un periodo di scarsa sanita' mentale iniziai ad andare in palestra e mi feci la ceretta sulla schiena...risultato...adesso sono costretto a radermi dietro al collo ogni volta che mi faccio la barba per evitare la ricrescita di peli irti come quelli di un elefante!Fortuna che quel periodo e' durato poco tempo...facciamo questo di sondaggio,scrivete qual'e' stato l'ultimo film o telefilm in cui avete visto una scena d'amore fra uomo e donna in cui l'uomo aveva una minima traccia di peluria sul corpo....


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se beccassi un uomo che mi ruba il silk-epil lo caccerei nella vasca da bagno.
> Piena. Con l'apparecchio acceso.


Se c'è una cosa per cui i maschi son fortunati è che non si devono depilare, tanto noi riusciamo a guardarli con occhi sognanti anche se sono mezzi scorfani orangotanghi (non puzzoni, però, please).

Invece oggi basta frequentare una palestra per vedere certi soggetti depilati, vabbè nella schiena o torace (sich!), ma anche braccia, gambe, probabilmente anche là dove dondola e, orrore, sopracciglia!
Fasciati in tutine "seconda pelle", passano davanti agli specchi e non hanno occhi che per loro stessi e i loro lucidi muscoli gonfiati dagli anabolizzanti.
Non dico sia una cosa generale ma è un trend in crescita; nella palestra dove vado ce ne sarà una quindicina di questi soggetti..


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu puoi anche cacciarlo dal tuo bagno...tanto sai quante si girano in spiaggia quando vedono il semipalestrato con la tartaruga a mo di marsupio e senza un pelo sulla schiena?Cosi come molte donne si adeguano agli standard che propongono giornali/tv e quant'altro molti uomini fanno esattamente la stessa cosa...se andate come dite dall'estetista saprete che ci vanno moltissimi uomini e di certo non solo per conoscere le clienti...dal canto mio in un periodo di scarsa sanita' mentale iniziai ad andare in palestra e mi feci la ceretta sulla schiena...risultato...adesso sono costretto a radermi dietro al collo ogni volta che mi faccio la barba per evitare la ricrescita di peli irti come quelli di un elefante!Fortuna che quel periodo e' durato poco tempo...facciamo questo di sondaggio,scrivete qual'e' stato l'ultimo film o telefilm in cui avete visto una scena d'amore fra uomo e donna in cui l'uomo aveva una minima traccia di peluria sul corpo....


Negli anni '60 tirava il maschio villoso. Mo' quello liscio...
E la stessa cosa vale per le donne. Si è cominciato con le ascelle, poi con la gnocca. 
...fanculo alle mode.


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Molti*

Quoto



moltimodi ha detto:


> Negli anni '60 tirava il maschio villoso. Mo' quello liscio...
> E la stessa cosa vale per le donne. Si è cominciato con le ascelle, poi con la gnocca.
> ...fanculo alle mode.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*selezione innaturale...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa per cui i maschi son fortunati è che non si devono depilare, tanto noi riusciamo a guardarli con occhi sognanti anche se sono mezzi scorfani orangotanghi (non puzzoni, però, please).
> 
> Invece oggi basta frequentare una palestra per vedere certi soggetti depilati, vabbè nella schiena o torace (sich!), ma anche braccia, gambe, probabilmente anche là dove dondola e, orrore, sopracciglia!
> Fasciati in tutine "seconda pelle", passano davanti agli specchi e non hanno occhi che per loro stessi e i loro lucidi muscoli gonfiati dagli anabolizzanti.
> Non dico sia una cosa generale ma è un trend in crescita; nella palestra dove vado ce ne sarà una quindicina di questi soggetti..


E' la selezione innaturale...se darwin potesse vedere una simile scena non avrebbe dubbi su quale razza sarebbe meno adatta all'ambiente...il fatto pero' e' che in quelle palestre Vulvia,le ragazze che ci vanno non sanno nemmeno chi sia darwin...e stanne certa,il depilarsi cosi e' un sacrificio ovviamente,ma un sacrificio che da i suoi frutti...e anche tanti...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

*va bene*

Continuiamo a parlare di peli!

Io ne ho pochissimi, che devo fare applicare dei posticci???
Gli uomini depilati sono eccessivi, ma a dire la verità troppi peli sinceramente.... come dire nell'intimità non mi piace se mi vanno di traverso...
Insomma ognuno dovrebbe darsi una regolata!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*idem...*



Iris ha detto:


> Continuiamo a parlare di peli!
> 
> Io ne ho pochissimi, che devo fare applicare dei posticci???
> Gli uomini depilati sono eccessivi, ma a dire la verità troppi peli sinceramente.... come dire nell'intimità non mi piace se mi vanno di traverso...
> Insomma ognuno dovrebbe darsi una regolata!!!


Esatto Iris...e sappi che lo stesso problema del pelo di traverso possiamo averlo noi...ecco uno dei motivi perche' io prediligo la patata pelata(spero di non essere stato troppo volgare nella metafora)


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Palestre*

Però il mio sondaggio era rivolto a donne palestrafree. Per carità, le palestrate so benissimo come la pensano. Ecco, tornando al disgusto, questo sentimento lo provo proprio in certi ambienti. Io lo sport lo pratico da sempre per una questione di salute e di benessere. All'inizio andavo in palestra, poi ho avuto la nausea di certi discorsi e di certi atteggiamenti e la palestra me la sono fatta a casa: ottima musica e amici col cervello -> tutta un'altra storia.
Comunque mi avete consolato. Sapete, la mia ex negli ultimi tempi tra il serio e il faceto mi diceva che però sulla schiena andrebbero tolti i peli. Ora, la donna che frequento mi dice che le piacciono, ma che lei è la prima volta in vita sua che sta con uno peloso: tutti gli altri senza neppure i peli sul petto....mi veniva il dubbio che lo dicesse solo per farmi piacere e che ormai le donne volessero vedere l'uomo tutto bello liscio come un pupotto.
Ma che dubbi scemi....oggi ho mangiato troppo a pranzo, scusate ;-)



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E' la selezione innaturale...se darwin potesse vedere una simile scena non avrebbe dubbi su quale razza sarebbe meno adatta all'ambiente...il fatto pero' e' che in quelle palestre Vulvia,le ragazze che ci vanno non sanno nemmeno chi sia darwin...e stanne certa,il depilarsi cosi e' un sacrificio ovviamente,ma un sacrificio che da i suoi frutti...e anche tanti...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

A maschiè, troppi peli no. Come dice Turn....non si può morire strozzati.
E neanche sputazzare in continuazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ci vuole una regolata!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Miiiii...ragazze!!!! Dai!!!!
Un pò di humor!!!!

Mica ho detto che devono puzzare!
E' un modo di dire, non l'avete mai sentito???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, per me, se c'ha i peli è meglio.

Se non ce l'ha va bene, basta che non sia depilato.

Glabro ma naturale.

Rigorosamente moro, aggiungo già che ci sono.

Il pischello per esempio non c'ha un pelo che sia uno (e non fate battute sul fatto che non gli crescono ancora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).
Zero assoluto. Manco la barba (idem come sopra).

Ma credo che dipenda dal fatto che è mezzo africano...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Esatto Iris...e sappi che lo stesso problema del pelo di traverso possiamo averlo noi...ecco uno dei motivi perche' io prediligo la patata pelata(spero di non essere stato troppo volgare nella metafora)


Sicuramente...però quando ricrescono...te farei sentì...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

*Delle palestre e dei peli*

Sono posti orrendi... noiosi almeno quanto la maggior parte delle persone che le frequentano... e non sono neanche tanto salutari almeno mentalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli uomini sono cosi' pompati che hanno bisogno d'aiuto per allacciarsi le scarpe!!! Le donne "porelle" c'avranno anche un bel culo ma le cade appena aprono bocca!!!

Per quanto riguarda i peli... via di mezzo... ma devo dire che d'inverno ogni tanto mi fanno compagnia


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*

Hoccapito hoccapito...ma io non ce n'ho troppi...per cell'ho!



Iris ha detto:


> A maschiè, troppi peli no. Come dice Turn....non si può morire strozzati.
> E neanche sputazzare in continuazione...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

*maschio*

E allora? Che vuoi sapere. Tutti gli uomini, anche quelli biondi un pò ne hanno!!!
Cosa ti preoccupa povero caro?...se alla tua donna piaci così tienti i peli e vivi felice.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*prima na doccia...*



Iris ha detto:


> A maschiè, troppi peli no. Come dice Turn....non si può morire strozzati.
> E neanche sputazzare in continuazione...
> 
> 
> ...


Io la soluzione  l ho trovata....mi faccio la doccia poco prima di uscire e faccio in modo di liberarmi del pelo in decadenza....poi se qualcuno si stacca dopo ao'...se se sta a strozza' provo con la manovra di valsava come dicevano aldo giovanni e giacomo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .Scherzi a parte...per chi ha parecchi peli per di piu' belli lunghi li non e' mica facile...o ci metti la gelatina e li sistemi alla leccata di vacca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cosi non danno fastidio...o si fa attenzione


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sicuramente...però quando ricrescono...te farei sentì...


Appunto...oltretutto quando ricrescono si sentono


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono posti orrendi... noiosi almeno quanto la maggior parte delle persone che le frequentano... e non sono neanche tanto salutari almeno mentalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi pongo il problema..mi cerco uomini a cui non piacciono le palestrate...poi ancora il mio culo regge.


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Ora, la donna che frequento mi dice che le piacciono, ma che lei è la prima volta in vita sua che sta con uno peloso: tutti gli altri senza neppure i peli sul petto....mi veniva il dubbio che lo dicesse solo per farmi piacere e che ormai le donne volessero vedere l'uomo tutto bello liscio come un pupotto.
> Ma che dubbi scemi....oggi ho mangiato troppo a pranzo, scusate ;-)


 
Penso sia innamorata, fase "sorridi peluche".

Comunque sono convinta che noi donne, quando amiamo, rincorriamo molto meno la "perfezione" estetica del partner. Insomma, è difficile che una tradisca perchè il marito a casa si mette in tuta o mette su le maniglie dell'amore..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*effetto felcro*



Iris ha detto:


> Sicuramente...però quando ricrescono...te farei sentì...


Iris ....effetto felcro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lo so...la ricrescita e' il momento piu' pericoloso....ma sono disposto a soffrire per un po' di giorni....d altra parte anche i peli della barba quando ricrescono danno fastidio quando si e' in zona....ao' dovrebbero fare un kit portabile per la rasatura fast...tipo gillette'!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non mi pongo il problema..mi cerco uomini a cui non piacciono le palestrate...poi ancora il mio culo regge.


Pure io ... tutt'e due quelle che hai detto


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

Per quanto riguarda i peli... via di mezzo... ma devo dire che d'inverno ogni tanto mi fanno compagnia 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  [/quote]Lettrice...e anche alle altre,una domanda...se un uomo non ha gli addominali scolpiti...non e' meglio poter giochicchiare un pochino coi peletti sul pancino mentre ci si coccola?Invece di ritrovarsi una pancia depilata ma anche priva di addominali?E poi ao'...se l'uomo depilato vi fa un torto al massimo lo potete schiaffeggiare o graffiare....l'uomo peloso invece potete con la scusa di una carezza,mettergli la mano sul torace e .....ZZZZZAAAAKKKEEETE,ceretta manuale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sai che dolore.....ehm....ripensandoci,dimenticate di aver letto questo consiglio


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i peli... via di mezzo... ma devo dire che d'inverno ogni tanto mi fanno compagnia


Lettrice...e anche alle altre,una domanda...se un uomo non ha gli addominali scolpiti...non e' meglio poter giochicchiare un pochino coi peletti sul pancino mentre ci si coccola?Invece di ritrovarsi una pancia depilata ma anche priva di addominali?E poi ao'...se l'uomo depilato vi fa un torto al massimo lo potete schiaffeggiare o graffiare....l'uomo peloso invece potete con la scusa di una carezza,mettergli la mano sul torace e .....ZZZZZAAAAKKKEEETE,ceretta manuale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sai che dolore.....ehm....ripensandoci,dimenticate di aver letto questo consiglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Anche sulla pancetta...occorre darsi una regolata. Non deve intralciare le operazioni, al limite le maniglie dell'amore. Le sopporti solo perchè sei innamorata.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

> Lettrice...e anche alle altre,una domanda...se un uomo non ha gli addominali scolpiti...non e' meglio poter giochicchiare un pochino coi peletti sul pancino mentre ci si coccola?Invece di ritrovarsi una pancia depilata ma anche priva di addominali?E poi ao'...se l'uomo depilato vi fa un torto al massimo lo potete schiaffeggiare o graffiare....l'uomo peloso invece potete con la scusa di una carezza,mettergli la mano sul torace e .....ZZZZZAAAAKKKEEETE,ceretta manuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho avuto un solo "flirt" con gli addominali scolpiti... statuario... anche per quanto riguarda il cervello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...quindi non so proprio come ci si comporti con questi esseri


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*vero...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso sia innamorata, fase "sorridi peluche".
> 
> Comunque sono convinta che noi donne, quando amiamo, rincorriamo molto meno la "perfezione" estetica del partner. Insomma, è difficile che una tradisca perchè il marito a casa si mette in tuta o mette su le maniglie dell'amore..


Vulvia e' vero,quando la donna si innamora e' perche' guarda qualcosa di piu' che due bicipiti e la pelle priva di peluria,semmai una frase che sento dire spesso dalle donne e' che guardano le mani e il culo...una cosa pero'...anche se l'uomo che ha fatto innamorare una donna non e' un adone,questo non vuol dire che dopo aver attenuto l'amore debba trascirarsi...insomma si e' belli anche vestendosi in modo appropriato a quello che e' il nostro fisico...all'uomo fa piacere andare in giro con la donna tutta sistemata,capello curato/scarpe col tacco/vestitino ecc ecc...ma anche alla donna piace che il suo uomo si rada la barba per andare a cena/vestito adeguato/pulito/profumato...insomma,credo che sia necessario non dare per scontato il fatto che se si e' innamorata,si puo' andare con la propria ragazza in giro con la tuta messa da 2 giorni...la barba incolta...o no?


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

*la palestra mi fa bene*

Dopo anni e anni di yoga, nuoto e avversione per le palestre in genere, ho scoperto che invece per me non c'è niente di meglio della palestra per scaricare lo stress. Entro incazzata ed esco riequilibrata, perlomeno fino alla prossima incazzatura..


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

Sono dell'800 io?!
Me ne sbatto di pelurie e di addominali e di pancette.
Non giudico che sennò dovrei giudicare me stessa in primis, e non mi va 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guardo all'odore, al sapore di una persona, al suo sguardo, a come mi entra negli occhi e nel cuore.
Mah


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

Anche sulla pancetta...occorre darsi una regolata. Non deve intralciare le operazioni, al limite le maniglie dell'amore. Le sopporti solo perchè sei innamorata.[/quote]Ovvio...ti do ragione,io quando stavo in coppia non dico che ero fisicamente perfetto...pero' non avevo la pancina come ora...pesavo 70 kg...ahime sono passati gli anni...ho smesso di fare la piu' bella e consigliabile attivita' fisica conosciuta.....e anche a causa di problemini di salute ho preso 10 kg...ma di dieta o antro non se ne parla...mangio quello che mi sento quando mi sento...ogni tanto una bella camminata...e non mi vedo poi cosi panciuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,quando sara' saro' ben lieto di dimagrire un pochino a forza fi esercizio fisico....a patto pero' di trovare una buona personal trainer


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono dell'800 io?!
> Me ne sbatto di pelurie e di addominali e di pancette.
> Non giudico che sennò dovrei giudicare me stessa in primis, e non mi va
> 
> ...


Mi sa che siamo in due..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*un sacco?*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Dopo anni e anni di yoga, nuoto e avversione per le palestre in genere, ho scoperto che invece per me non c'è niente di meglio della palestra per scaricare lo stress. Entro incazzata ed esco riequilibrata, perlomeno fino alla prossima incazzatura..


Vulvia un sacco montato a casa tua per sfogarti a suon di cazzottoni?risparmi i soldi per la palestra


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo in due..


Tre specie per l'odore


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono dell'800 io?!
> Me ne sbatto di pelurie e di addominali e di pancette.
> Non giudico che sennò dovrei giudicare me stessa in primis, e non mi va
> 
> ...


Ecco perche' io spesso dico...tutte le donne che sono nate dopo un certo periodo non sono come le donne di una volta....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ecco perche' io spesso dico...tutte le donne che sono nate dopo un certo periodo non sono come le donne di una volta....


Guarda che non abbiamo mica 120 anni


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*o so!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che non abbiamo mica 120 anni


Lo so!il guaio e' che io ho mi trovo una donna di tipo 40-45 anni oppure do un aiuto economico sulla ricerca delle operazione di trapianti di cervello...e faccio innestare il cervello di una donna di 40 anni nel corpo di una ragazza di 25...che brutta cosa che ho scritto...pero' e' cosi...i tempi sono cambiati....dovevo nascere al tempo del titanic....li si che mi sarei trovato bene,vincevi una mano a poker,andavi in america...ti innamoravi sulla nave e poi...o cacchio!Poi diventavo un cubetto di ghiaccio per non far bagnae il culo a quella li?Maddeche' ao'!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Lo so!il guaio e' che io ho mi trovo una donna di *tipo 40-45 anni* oppure do un aiuto economico sulla ricerca delle operazione di trapianti di cervello...e faccio innestare il cervello di una donna di 40 anni nel corpo di una ragazza di 25...che brutta cosa che ho scritto...pero' e' cosi...i tempi sono cambiati....dovevo nascere al tempo del titanic....li si che mi sarei trovato bene,vincevi una mano a poker,andavi in america...ti innamoravi sulla nave e poi...o cacchio!Poi diventavo un cubetto di ghiaccio per non far bagnae il culo a quella li?Maddeche' ao'!!!!


Io veramente non manco toccato i 30 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

dal pelo al cubetto di ghiaccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per me l'uomo deve essere molto curato dietro un aspetto naturale...
Niente eccessi, ma se devo proprio scegliere tra un eccesso e l'altro... lo preferisco pulito (anche dall'eccesso di peli) e profumato come una mignotta


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*e dai...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io veramente non manco toccato i 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E vabbe' mica lo sapevo scusa,non voleva essere un appunto su di te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e tanto dove ti pensi di scappare?Il tempo passa per tutti anche per me....e lo affronto con semplicita' e serenita' da persona adulta quale sono.................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 mi raso i capelli da solo non solo perche' risparmio ma perche' se li faccio crescere si inizia a vedere un po' di pelata.....conoscete un buon centro per il rinfoltimento?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> dal pelo al cubetto di ghiaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curato si ...senza ossessioni pero'..

ma non mi piaccioni i profumi... ho l'olfatoo sensibile... mi piace il profmo della pelle... ma niente puzza d'ascella


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*legge...*



mailea ha detto:


> dal pelo al cubetto di ghiaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'igene e la pulizia sono importanti...parlando di profumi...ieri a lavoro mi e' passata davanti la ragazza che fa le verdure per le pizze,aveva un profumo buonissimo...non so se si scrive cosi...era Hipnotik varerei subito una legge che obblighi le donne a metterne sempre un po' quando escono di casa


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E vabbe' mica lo sapevo scusa,non voleva essere un appunto su di te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che centro.. rasa tutto... le teste di lampadina sono sexy 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Il tempo passa si... ma meglio che si noti il meno possibile


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*acella?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Curato si ...senza ossessioni pero'..
> 
> ma non mi piaccioni i profumi... ho l'olfatoo sensibile... mi piace il profmo della pelle... ma niente puzza d'acella


Acella?E' una parte del corpo che non ho mai saputo esistesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,anche questo e' vero pero'...l'odore della pelle e' unico(quando non e' misto al sudore di piu' di un giorno...),a me pero' il profumo sulla donna piace,unica cosa...non mi piace quando poi voglio morderle il collo...bleahhhhh saporaccioooo!!!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*lex*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ma che centro.. rasa tutto... le teste di lampadina sono sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti il mio sexappeal e' aumentato vertiginosamente grazie alla somiglianza che ho conquesta capigliatura all'attore che interpreta Lex Luthor nel telefilm smallville  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,mi manca solo la mercedes sl500 cabrio,il castello,l'elicottero e il jet privato per avere lo stesso sexappeal che ha il suo personaggio!!!!


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Infatti il mio sexappeal e' aumentato vertiginosamente grazie alla somiglianza che ho conquesta capigliatura all'attore che interpreta Lex Luthor nel telefilm smallville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai detto niente...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Infatti il mio sexappeal e' aumentato vertiginosamente grazie alla somiglianza che ho conquesta capigliatura all'attore che interpreta *Lex Luthor* nel telefilm smallville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora se no0n hai 150 anni per gamba...un matrimonio semifinito... ti corteggio


----------



## Verena67 (8 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Infatti il mio sexappeal e' aumentato vertiginosamente grazie alla somiglianza che ho conquesta capigliatura all'attore che interpreta Lex Luthor nel telefilm smallville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah il grandissimo Lex di Michael Rosembaum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che figo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ma aiutano la mercedes, il castello, l'elicottero, etc. etc.)

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Ragazzi, perchè non ci troviamo una bella osteria fuori porta, ci sediamo al sole del pomeriggio con del bianco fresco davanti e ce la raccontiamo?

Sai che risate?


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, perchè non ci troviamo una bella osteria fuori porta, ci sediamo al sole del pomeriggio con del bianco fresco davanti e ce la raccontiamo?
> 
> Sai che risate?








  immagino


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2007)

Già fatto grazie! 

Anche se era sui colli bolognesi e non è che si parlasse proprio di patonze glabre, kiuli sodi, maniglie dell'amore & s.w.!!

Vabbeh che oggi è la festa della donna...però....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












X Moltimodi e Maschio: Gillette Plus rasatura a secco la mattina subito dopo la doccia con pelle quindi più morbida...tiene fino a sera!!


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Concordo...vediamoci e cazzeggiamo dal vivo!!!

Ma trottolo, stai sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   a magnà?


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> non è che si parlasse proprio di patonze glabre, kiuli sodi, maniglie dell'amore & s.w.!!


Noi possiamo pavlavne senza visultave volgavi, nevvevo?, perchè abbiamo _stile_


----------



## maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*turn...*

....sei un grande: look alla montalbano con tutti i peli al loro posto e crapa pelata. Io non mi depilerò MAI, tantomeno mi improfumerò come una mignotta  ma sono sempre stato e resto pulitissimo. Fai bene a ranzare, mi ranzo anch'io che i capelli li ho ancora tutti.....quasi a zero. Fai prima la mattina che già il tempo è poco e mi tocca combattere con una barba per la quale mi servirebbe una sciabola!



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E vabbe' mica lo sapevo scusa,non voleva essere un appunto su di te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Beh le puzze non mi piacciono. Però penso che agli uomini sia sufficiente la doccia, la barba e il deodorante. Tutti i giorni!!!
I profumi sinceramente mi infastidiscono.



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Acella?E' una parte del corpo che non ho mai saputo esistesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Trotto...*

...ho letto bene? A SECCO? Ci ho provato: la lametta non si muove e sembra di suonare un rap. Poi dopo mi ci vuole un quintale di allume per mfermare il sangue e alla fine sono a pois!



trottolino ha detto:


> Già fatto grazie!
> 
> Anche se era sui colli bolognesi e non è che si parlasse proprio di patonze glabre, kiuli sodi, maniglie dell'amore & s.w.!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschio (8 Marzo 2007)

*Iris...*

....mi indichi un deodorante che non sia volgare? Ne ho provati mille e sono tutti uno schifo. Meno male che non ho l'odore del sudore forte!



Iris ha detto:


> Beh le puzze non mi piacciono. Però penso che agli uomini sia sufficiente la doccia, la barba e il deodorante. Tutti i giorni!!!
> I profumi sinceramente mi infastidiscono.
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Ho cambiato il titolo.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Ah, ma non si vede!

Vabbè, bella gente, io vado a comprarmi una crema per tirar su le tette, che da quando frequento la picciunaia non mi posso permettere la gravità.

A domani, statemi bene.


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Buona serata  cara


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah, ma non si vede!
> 
> Vabbè, bella gente, io vado a comprarmi una crema per tirar su le tette, che da quando frequento la picciunaia non mi posso permettere la gravità.
> 
> A domani, statemi bene.


 
Si vede, si vede  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulla crema poi apri un post.. io ancora non ho prolassi, ma meglio prevenire che curare..


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

Esistono quelli senza pr0fumo. I Vichi. O altrimenti Armani classico.


Maschio ha detto:


> ....mi indichi un deodorante che non sia volgare? Ne ho provati mille e sono tutti uno schifo. Meno male che non ho l'odore del sudore forte!


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona serata cara








   mi associo


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*giammai...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora se no0n hai 150 anni per gamba...un matrimonio semifinito... ti corteggio


Non sia mai...non e' che io sia maschilista....ma che nessuna se la prenda...sono io quello che corteggia...e mi piace farlo!:0005 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   urtroppo i risultati non sono mai quelli sperati ,nonostante non sia un lupo mannaro,mi comporti bene e nn dia segni di squilibrio mentale....bah


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*dolente....*

[q Gillette Plus rasatura a secco la mattina subito dopo la doccia con pelle quindi più morbida...tiene fino a sera!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]Io anche se mi faccio la barba una sola volta la settimana o anche piu' non c'e' nulla da fare....se la faccio la mattina alle 8 ....alle 22 di sera mi sento gia un po' di ricrescita......leggerissima....e il giorno dopo si vede la barba.....dovrei farla tutti i giorni...ma la pelle non lo permette


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Marzo 2007)

*grazie*



maschio ha detto:


> ....sei un grande: look alla montalbano con tutti i peli al loro posto e crapa pelata. Io non mi depilerò MAI, tantomeno mi improfumerò come una mignotta  ma sono sempre stato e resto pulitissimo. Fai bene a ranzare, mi ranzo anch'io che i capelli li ho ancora tutti.....quasi a zero. Fai prima la mattina che già il tempo è poco e mi tocca combattere con una barba per la quale mi servirebbe una sciabola!


Grazie Maschio,a dire il vero io lo faccio anche per un risparmio economico e perche' cosi le donne non possono dirmi"ma come cazzo porti sti capelli?"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pero' a me mettere il profumo piace....non tanto...il giusto...spero sempre che qualche donna resti ipnotizzata.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma al massimo mi chiedono informazioni.....su dove l ho comprato!


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> ....mi indichi un deodorante che non sia volgare? Ne ho provati mille e sono tutti uno schifo. Meno male che non ho l'odore del sudore forte!


Dopo la doccia, puoi usare uno stick di allume. E' un antibatterico naturale, e oltre a tappare le rasoiate alla gola, funge pure da deodorante. Solo, usa due stick diversi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Inoltre NON è clinicamente testato!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh!
> Vedi... non è la persona. E' il vissuto.
> 
> La persona non c'è più, l'ho definitivamente rimossa giusto un anno fa.
> ...


mmmmm questa tua frase, Lupa, fa davvero  venire i brividi e conferma ciò che ho sempre pensato, siamo noi il motore di tutto siamo noi a  rendere le cose speciali, uniche a provare sensazioni così totalizzanti ..... non dico che conti poco l'altra persona - io forse avrò anche amato delle mezze calzette ma.... io mi sa che sono solo un cazzone ..... sono io che attorno a loro ho costruito il castello più bello che potesse esistere e .... porco mondo .... lo rifarei daccapo

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mmmmm questa tua frase, Lupa, fa davvero venire i brividi e conferma ciò che ho sempre pensato, siamo noi il motore di tutto siamo noi a rendere le cose speciali, uniche a provare sensazioni così totalizzanti ..... non dico che conti poco l'altra persona - io forse avrò anche amato delle mezze calzette ma.... io mi sa che sono solo un cazzone ..... sono io che attorno a loro ho costruito il castello più bello che potesse esistere e .... porco mondo .... lo rifarei daccapo
> 
> bastardo dentro


E certo che siamo noi!

Tolto due o tre cosette della vita, tutto il resto ha il valore che NOI gli diamo!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E certo che siamo noi!
> 
> Tolto due o tre cosette della vita, tutto il resto ha il valore che NOI gli diamo!


si è un fiume in piena, un vento impetuoso che avvolge l'altra persona la ubriaca la colpisce è così che io se dovessi rifletterlo in un immagine vedo il mio amore, amore in generale. una forza non arginabile non umana e forse poco compatibile, per intensità, con la lunga durata. chissà forse solo abbassando le aspettative e la sete i momenti eterni si può aspirare ad una lunga e serena storia d'amore. ma se domani notte mi si presentasse il bivio che si presentò ad achille - nonostante sia padre di famiglia - non avrei dubbi.... meglio un amore breve e glorioso

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è un fiume in piena, un vento impetuoso che avvolge l'altra persona la ubriaca la colpisce è così che io se dovessi rifletterlo in un immagine vedo il mio amore, amore in generale. una forza non arginabile non umana e forse poco compatibile, per intensità, con la lunga durata. chissà forse solo abbassando le aspettative e la sete i momenti eterni si può aspirare ad una lunga e serena storia d'amore. ma se domani notte mi si presentasse il bivio che si presentò ad achille - nonostante sia padre di famiglia - non avrei dubbi.... meglio un amore breve e glorioso
> 
> bastardo dentro


E 'sti cazzi, Biddì!

Ma scusa, son mesi che ci trifoli i cabasisi coi tuoi drammi e poi... è tutto in queste righe!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps: pciù!


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è un fiume in piena, un vento impetuoso che avvolge l'altra persona la ubriaca la colpisce è così che io se dovessi rifletterlo in un immagine vedo il mio amore, amore in generale. una forza non arginabile non umana e forse poco compatibile, per intensità, con la lunga durata. chissà forse solo abbassando le aspettative e la sete i momenti eterni si può aspirare ad una lunga e serena storia d'amore. ma se domani notte mi si presentasse il bivio che si presentò ad achille - nonostante sia padre di famiglia - non avrei dubbi.... meglio un amore breve e glorioso
> 
> bastardo dentro


E ora per punizione per quanto hai scritto, ci dai una spiegazione di amore breve e glorioso! Sono mesi che dici che vuoi tornare all'ovile!!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E ora per punizione per quanto hai scritto, ci dai una spiegazione di amore breve e glorioso! Sono mesi che dici che vuoi tornare all'ovile!!!


 
Bè.... da persone intelligenti quali siete e anche dalle mie parole potete capire che questa è la mia esperienza di vita basata su quanto ho vissuto. Ho premesso nel  mio procedente post che non so, e sottolineo non so, se "quella forma di amore" sia  possibile da estendere nel tempo. posso dire di essere stato frotunato (credo molto) e di averla vissuta per anni, lunghi, e molto molto intensi. Nel mio caso - e la prova è stata la mia storia a latere - io so amare solo così, come dice Bruja in maniera un pò scriteriata, totalizzante e - forse in maniera un pò supponente - io penso che amare non sia una capacità che si possa imparare o che si possa controllare, si deve solamente crescere. Questa crescita non deve però andare a discapito della qualità dei momenti, dellavoglia di stare insieme e della capacità di donarsi. Tanto più il tempo passa tanto più tale esercizio diventa difficile e - anche dovuto alle caratteristiche umane - imperfetto. Tornare all'ovile non significa vivere "rintuzzato" non potrei e non ce la farei.Tornare all'ovile snifica tornare ad amare con impeto e forza. Io credo di averla in me, desidero mia moglie, mi piace. Lei come me credo dopo lunghe convivenze ci siamo un pò seduti, un pò lasciai andare (complici anche le nascite che per quanto bellissime hanno mutato un modello di vita nostro di coppia che era volto solamente a noi stessi). Mi sto dando del tempo per ricostruire quella magia (che sono il primo io a poter ricostruire) devo poter vedere che sul divano in due con un flut in mano non abbiamo ..... voglia di vedere la televisione, deve ripartire la progettualità forte, fare cose insieme, lo spirito di volerle condividere. Passione è la parola, passione nel fare le cose, nell'amore, nei rapprti interpersonali, nel lavoro, negli hobbies, in tutto. Se si da sfogo alla passione quel canale, quell amore impetuoso torna io lo sento. Certo, il tradimento, il cambiamento l'aver amato (e in un certo senso l'amare ancora) un altra donna ha dato un notevole colpo alle mie convinzioni e - dopo ciò che mi è capitato - non parlo più di eterno (anche se ci spero). Il tornare all'ovile non è una ritirata ma un contrattacco (potente e massiccio). Un saluto a tutti

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

Anch'io so amare solo così, Biddì.

Ti capisco.

E' per quello che ci mollo, quando sta per scadere...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anch'io so amare solo così, Biddì.
> 
> Ti capisco.
> 
> E' per quello che ci mollo, quando sta per scadere...


credo che con lividi, botte e ognuno con la propria gerla, chi ami così alla fine dal mondo prenda di più. un bacio


bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> credo che con lividi, botte e ognuno con la propria gerla, chi ami così alla fine dal mondo prenda di più. un bacio
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


mh mh.

Costa tanto, ma le cose belle si pagano.

Bacio anch'io.


Ciao bella gente, vado al week-end.

State buoni e non fate niente di quello che farei io.

bai bai


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

Non saprei quanto il mio amore è stato assoluto o totalizzante, ma sicuramente non mi sono mai risparmiata.
Ho sempre dato, anche quando non ricevevo...Piuttosto che fare male agli altri, l'ho atto a me stessa.Altro che lividi. io ho ferite aperte, ancora sanguinanti.

Ma per fortuna chi mi conosce bene lo sa.



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> credo che con lividi, botte e ognuno con la propria gerla, chi ami così alla fine dal mondo prenda di più. un bacio
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non saprei quanto il mio amore è stato assoluto o totalizzante, ma sicuramente non mi sono mai risparmiata.
> Ho sempre dato, anche quando non ricevevo...Piuttosto che fare male agli altri, l'ho atto a me stessa.Altro che lividi. io ho ferite aperte, ancora sanguinanti.
> 
> Ma per fortuna chi mi conosce bene lo sa.


 
Sarà per colpa dell'influenza??(no..non credo..)..ma seno di essermi...asciugata..inaridita.......come se non riucissi a provare + nulla....per l'altro sesso....


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*

No. Non è così. Stai solo cercando di proteggere te stessa. E a dire la verità, un poco fai bene.
Essere ingenua, e totalmente disarmata, come ho voluto essere io, non è saggio.
Sono viva solo per miracolo ( è non è una metafora).
Lasciati andare solo con chi ti farà sentire veramente sicura. Non permettere a nessuno di fati del male.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Non è così. Stai solo cercando di proteggere te stessa. E a dire la verità, un poco fai bene.
> Essere ingenua, e totalmente disarmata, come ho voluto essere io, non è saggio.
> Sono viva solo per miracolo ( è non è una metafora).
> Lasciati andare solo con chi ti farà sentire veramente sicura. Non permettere a nessuno di fati del male.


 
Cara Iris, il metro per giudicare tutto questo è volgersi indietro e capire se si rifarebbe tutto quanto; io dico ancora di si - anche se la sofferenza è stata atroce e ad oggi lo è ancora - però dico ancora si - per quello che ho provato. cio non significa che fose sono pronto ora a riaprirmi ma credo che in futuro accadrà. se invece ci si volge indietro e si capisce di aver sommesso solo un errore - anche proprio nell'atto stesso di amare - vuol dire che non si è superato il trauma - e succede spesso - però ciò comporta comeconseguenza il fattodi amare in una diversa maniera, magari più adulta più sicura ma sicuramente meno coinvolgente. un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Non è così. Stai solo cercando di proteggere te stessa. E a dire la verità, un poco fai bene.
> Essere ingenua, e totalmente disarmata, come ho voluto essere io, non è saggio.
> Sono viva solo per miracolo ( è non è una metafora).
> Lasciati andare solo con chi ti farà sentire veramente sicura. Non permettere a nessuno di fati del male.


Il fatto è che prima non dobbiamo permettere di farci del male noi stesse.
in questo periodo parlo molto col mio ex.Non so perchè..credo che sia ancora dipendente.Voglio cercare di capire...ma la realtà è che non riesco a distaccarmi del tutto.Ad alzare un muro.

Piano piano verrà da se.Mi ricorderò sempre come è andata col mio ex precedente....

C'e stato il contatto anche una volta separati...fino a quando....non ho incontrato quello che ha preso il suo posto....

ma...non riesco nemmeno a guardarmi intorno...mi sento inaridita...


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*

Fai attenzione, spesso gliuomini giocano proprio sulla nostra attutudine alla comprensione.
Comprendiamo tutto: le loro fragilità, giustifichiamo le loro dipendenze...
Il fatto che sia dipendente è un brutto segno: c'è il rischio che ti abbandoni non appenasi renda conto di poter fare a meno di te, o trovi qualcuna altra da cui poter dipendere.
Ma spero che tu sia più fortunata di me. Non voglio essere malaugurante, tutt'altro!


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fai attenzione, spesso gliuomini giocano proprio sulla nostra attutudine alla comprensione.
> Comprendiamo tutto: le loro fragilità, giustifichiamo le loro dipendenze...
> Il fatto che sia dipendente è un brutto segno: c'è il rischio che ti abbandoni non appenasi renda conto di poter fare a meno di te, o trovi qualcuna altra da cui poter dipendere.
> Ma spero che tu sia più fortunata di me. Non voglio essere malaugurante, tutt'altro!


 

no..parlavo della mia...di dipendenza....da lui...purtroppo.


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*

ecco brava: volgi il discorso al contrario. essere dipendente da una persona non significa amarla. Quessto posso assicurartelo.
Tutti gli uomini che mi hanno fatto soffrire dipendevano da me, ma non mi amavano.
Mio marito ancora dipende da me, ma certamente non mi ama.
Un mio ex ancora in un certo senso dipende da me, ma certo non mi ama.
Io servo a colmare i loro vuoti.
Forse lui ti serve a colmare dei vuoti...pensaci
Tu vuoi veramente un uomo così?
Lo ami per ciò che è, o solo perchè in questo momento non hai altro?


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ecco brava: volgi il discorso al contrario. essere dipendente da una persona non significa amarla. Quessto posso assicurartelo.
> Tutti gli uomini che mi hanno fatto soffrire dipendevano da me, ma non mi amavano.
> Mio marito ancora dipende da me, ma certamente non mi ama.
> Un mio ex ancora in un certo senso dipende da me, ma certo non mi ama.
> ...


 
L'ho amato per ciò che è.E il fatto non è che amo lui perchè non ho altro.
Il problema è che non cerco altro perchp c'è lui.
Quindi credo che lui mi aiuti...ho una insana non voglia di avere una storia seria....

Contorto eh??

Ma penso proprio che il punto sia questo...Ma chi me la fa fare ad avere uno in casa...
ci pensavo in questi giorni...sono a casa influenzata.....Pensa stare male e vedere anche girarti intorno un uomo....che palle......

Mah non so...sto diventando una zitella acida


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

come la giri la giri...riepie un vuoto.
Ma se ne trovi un altro, non è mica detto che devi mettertelo in casa!!!



dererumnatura ha detto:


> L'ho amato per ciò che è.E il fatto non è che amo lui perchè non ho altro.
> Il problema è che non cerco altro perchp c'è lui.
> Quindi credo che lui mi aiuti...ho una insana non voglia di avere una storia seria....
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> come la giri la giri...riepie un vuoto.
> Ma se ne trovi un altro, non è mica detto che devi mettertelo in casa!!!


 
Già..ma il dubbio che stia scappando dalla vita..mi rimane.....


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*

E allora non scappare...se hai questi dubbi, fatti coraggio. Affronta quello che credi ti faccia paura. affronta il nuovo. Sei giovane... non dovrebbbe essere difficile per te.

La vita scorre in fretta, le occasioni occorre coglierle e talvolta cercarle!
Non ti dico di buttarti a capofitto in qualunque occasione, ma neanche di rimanere rintanata, falsamente accudita dalle attenzioni di chi dalla nostra vita è già uscito..o forse non è mai realmente entrato.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora non scappare...se hai questi dubbi, fatti coraggio. Affronta quello che credi ti faccia paura. affronta il nuovo. Sei giovane... non dovrebbbe essere difficile per te.
> 
> La vita scorre in fretta, le occasioni occorre coglierle e talvolta cercarle!
> Non ti dico di buttarti a capofitto in qualunque occasione, ma neanche di rimanere rintanata, *falsamente accudita dalle attenzioni di chi dalla nostra vita è già uscito..o forse non è mai realmente entrato.*


Grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




queste ultime parole sono sacrosante


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> L'ho amato per ciò che è.E il fatto non è che amo lui perchè non ho altro.
> Il problema è che non cerco altro perchp c'è lui.
> Quindi credo che lui mi aiuti...ho una insana non voglia di avere una storia seria....
> 
> ...


Questa proprio non l'ho capita...

Che palle avere uno che si preoccupa per te, magari ti prepara la tisana o il latte caldo, che non ti obbliga a pensare ad altro se non a startene tranquilla e riprenderti?

O perchè pensi che non vorresti esser vista da un uomo in condizioni di defallance per paura di intaccare la tua immagine se ti vede col naso colante, le occhiaie, il pigiamone e la coperta alla linus in giro per casa come una zombi?

Mah, mi vien da chiedere: ma che ci vedete DAVVERO in un rapporto con un uomo?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Il tornare all'ovile non è una ritirata ma un contrattacco (potente e massiccio)


 
Oggi caro B.D. facevo la spesa e...pensavo a TE. Giuro. Mi sei venuto in mente perché la tua storia, e la tua evoluzione, sono simili alle mie.
Mi ha colpito il tuo insistere che tua moglie ti ha "deluso": anche mio marito, pur compagno encomiabile, ha avuto per me chiusure e freddezze, e a volte ancora le ha, ma davvero possiamo essere così inflessibili con chi ci sta accanto, e invece pronti sempre a perdonare chi non ci ha mai davvero voluto?

Io personalmente....no. Basta, e lo dico anche a Dererum, è il momento di lasciare andare le persone che non hanno mai davvero investito in moneta corrente nel rapporto con noi.

Nel caso di noi sposati, aprendo il perdono e la tolleranza a chi ci sta VICINO, giorno dopo giorno, vivendo con noi concretamente la vita (la vita è quella cosa che vivi quando metti da parte le fantasie...), e invece chiudendo quella porticina di comprensione ed empatia a chi la vita vera la vive altrove. Nel caso di chi è solo, come Dererum, aprendosi al futuro, quello vero, quello vissuto passo dopo passo giorno per giorno.

Un bacio a tutti!


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Questa proprio non l'ho capita...
> 
> Che palle avere uno che si preoccupa per te, magari ti prepara la tisana o il latte caldo, che non ti obbliga a pensare ad altro se non a startene tranquilla e riprenderti?
> 
> ...


 
Non ci credo a questa immagine...è proprio questo il problema....non ci credo!Vedo più uno che si stufa a doverti accudire.Anzi ti dirò nella mia mente vedo più la donna che si deve prendere cura dell'uomo quando è malato.
Forse il mio problema è questo...percepisco la convivenza..la relazione quotidiana con una persona...come un PESO..una routine nuaseabonda....pur non avendola mai provata realmente.Ma il mio fidanzamento di 5 anni e mezzo....per quanto non fosse una convivenza....mi è bastato.....


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi caro B.D. facevo la spesa e...pensavo a TE. Giuro. Mi sei venuto in mente perché la tua storia, e la tua evoluzione, sono simili alle mie.
> Mi ha colpito il tuo insistere che tua moglie ti ha "deluso": anche mio marito, pur compagno encomiabile, ha avuto per me chiusure e freddezze, e a volte ancora le ha, ma davvero possiamo essere così inflessibili con chi ci sta accanto, e invece pronti sempre a perdonare chi non ci ha mai davvero voluto?
> 
> Io personalmente....no. Basta, e lo dico anche a Dererum, è il momento di lasciare andare le persone che non hanno mai davvero investito in moneta corrente nel rapporto con noi.
> ...


Esatto...la propria vita sti personaggi la vivono altrove..poche balle..e poi vengono da noi a cercare di riemoire quei buchi di insoddisfazione che non riescono a colmare a casina.....


Ma se sono tutti così...cosa guardo avanti a fare???Ma dove lo trovo uno con le palle maturo e indipendente????Ma dove???


----------



## Iris (10 Marzo 2007)

Tutto bello ciò che scrivete. Ma forse dovreste conoscere la mia storia. La Lupa dice che la sua é stata "pulp": Non faccio fatica a crederle. ma anche la mia lo è stata.
Ma tra l'amore travolgente, che ti porta a desiderare la morte e a sfiorarla e la vita, io adesso non ho dubbi. Preferisco la vita.



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara Iris, il metro per giudicare tutto questo è volgersi indietro e capire se si rifarebbe tutto quanto; io dico ancora di si - anche se la sofferenza è stata atroce e ad oggi lo è ancora - però dico ancora si - per quello che ho provato. cio non significa che fose sono pronto ora a riaprirmi ma credo che in futuro accadrà. se invece ci si volge indietro e si capisce di aver sommesso solo un errore - anche proprio nell'atto stesso di amare - vuol dire che non si è superato il trauma - e succede spesso - però ciò comporta comeconseguenza il fattodi amare in una diversa maniera, magari più adulta più sicura ma sicuramente meno coinvolgente. un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (10 Marzo 2007)

*B.d.*

Quello che dici è vero, anzi è la maturazione attraverso la sofferenza che non può che essere un risultato di crescita nel tuo caso, ma non sempre si trovano persone che davvero applicano la stessa speranza e la stessa bonomia negli amori successivi ad una delusione.   Spesso senza avvedercene applichiamo la diffidenza delle esperienze precedenti a chi magari non ha colpe ed è in buonafede......... ma è la vita, l'esperienza non sempre bastam serve anche la capacità di applicarla.  Il problema non sussiste se si decide che dall'esperienza negativa in poi non si lascia spazio a chi potrebbe amche lontanamente ferirci. 
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero, anzi è la maturazione attraverso la sofferenza che non può che essere un risultato di crescita nel tuo caso, ma non sempre si trovano persone che davvero applicano la stessa speranza e la stessa bonomia negli amori successivi ad una delusione. Spesso senza avvedercene applichiamo la diffidenza delle esperienze precedenti a chi magari non ha colpe ed è in buonafede......... ma è la vita, l'esperienza non sempre bastam serve anche la capacità di applicarla. Il problema non sussiste se si decide che dall'esperienza negativa in poi non si lascia spazio a chi potrebbe amche lontanamente ferirci.
> Bruja


 
Vi avevo risposto ieri sera in un lungo messaggio. cerco di ricostruirne i concetti ma sicuramente ieri sera ero più ispirato. La sofferenza è sicuramente qualche cosa che ti resta dentro ed il fatto di poter ricominciare ad amare nello stesso modo e con la stessa intensità è davvero difficile. d'altronde vivere, accontentandosi di mezzi rapporti io non credo sia vivere, non voglio lasciarmi vivacchiare,andare avanti così sperando che accada qualcosa. Sono reduce da un we dove ho dato davvero tutto me stesso con intensità, forza e soprattutto passsione. Abbiamo lasciato i bimbi per una mezza giornata e ci siamo presi tempo un pò per noi ricominciando a parlare, a sognare. A momenti la comunicazione sembra ripristinata, come un tempo, a volte basta un gesto o una sua parola per farmi allontanare di nuovo. Il buco nel cuore c'è è profondo e resta sicuramente ma proprio ora inizia la salita. sarebbe troppo facile avere amato così intensamente e profondamente e dopo poche settimane, qualche mese, eserne già fuori, non è così. non ne sono fuori ma ripeto i momenti "liberi" dal suo pensiero cominciano ad essere di piu'. Anche se il suo non è un silenzio completo - ogni tanto messaggia, manda mail - etc. io con gentilezza provo a farle capire che provo dolore nel sentirla che credo sia un atto di amore lasciare andare chi non si è voluto. Cerco di mantenermi distaccato e al contempo di lasciarmi andare ad una nuova passione ad un nuovo rapporto, cerco di insegnare a mia moglie ad amarmi, a prendersi cura di me - nelle piccole e grandi cose - cerco di insegnare che il rapporto non è solo in un senso ma anche nell'altro, non si può solo ricevere (anche se io, per anni, è questo il messaggio che ho dato.... : " non preoccuparti che tanto non ho bisogno di nulla"). 
A Verena che combatte la mia stessa battaglia , difficilissima, dico di non legare il tuo cuore, in questo momento è difficile lo so e a volte - per quanto ci si riesca ad imporre le cose - è più facile volgere lo sguardo fuori cercare un qualcosa di effimero e momentaneo piuttosto che tirarsi su le maniche e cercaredi fare andare avanti un rapporto che, in ogni caso, presentava delle lacune. A Dererum dico di non perdere speranza, mai, di non inaridirsi di non cercare una mezza misura (lo so, lo so alla fine mi scoppierà il cuore, ma penso di morire contento ricordando tutte le persone con cui ho condiviso momenti importanti a prescidere da quanto sia stato io importante per loro). le persone in gamba ci sono - a volte sono li proprio accanto a noi ed è difficile vederle ma ci sono, e sono tante. A Bruja, che sicuramente ha fatto un lungo e difficile percorso interiore posso solo augurare che la tua saggezza ed il tuo modo di vedere la vita ti accompagnino sempre cpme una ideale stella polare che non fa perdere mai  la "dritta via" .... Chiudo qui,il messaggio di ieri sera era molto più "bello" e ricostruire sentimenti ed emozioni non è mai facile. Vorrei - non solo virtualmente - prendervi tutte per mano e perchè no ridere e scehrzare solo cinque minuti in questa bellissima giornata di sole, prima di tornare ai nostri guai, problemi ai nostri buchi nel cuore...  

Bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero, anzi è la maturazione attraverso la sofferenza che non può che essere un risultato di crescita nel tuo caso, ma non sempre si trovano persone che davvero applicano la stessa speranza e la stessa bonomia negli amori successivi ad una delusione. Spesso senza avvedercene applichiamo la diffidenza delle esperienze precedenti a chi magari non ha colpe ed è in buonafede......... ma è la vita, l'esperienza non sempre bastam serve anche la capacità di applicarla. Il problema non sussiste se si decide che dall'esperienza negativa in poi non si lascia spazio a chi potrebbe amche lontanamente ferirci.
> Bruja


 
Vi avevo risposto ieri sera in un lungo messaggio. cerco di ricostruirne i concetti ma sicuramente ieri sera ero più ispirato. La sofferenza è sicuramente qualche cosa che ti resta dentro ed il fatto di poter ricominciare ad amare nello stesso modo e con la stessa intensità è davvero difficile. d'altronde vivere, accontentandosi di mezzi rapporti io non credo sia vivere, non voglio lasciarmi vivacchiare,andare avanti così sperando che accada qualcosa. Sono reduce da un we dove ho dato davvero tutto me stesso con intensità, forza e soprattutto passsione. Abbiamo lasciato i bimbi per una mezza giornata e ci siamo presi tempo un pò per noi ricominciando a parlare, a sognare. A momenti la comunicazione sembra ripristinata, come un tempo, a volte basta un gesto o una sua parola per farmi allontanare di nuovo. Il buco nel cuore c'è è profondo e resta sicuramente ma proprio ora inizia la salita. sarebbe troppo facile avere amato così intensamente e profondamente e dopo poche settimane, qualche mese, eserne già fuori, non è così. non ne sono fuori ma ripeto i momenti "liberi" dal suo pensiero cominciano ad essere di piu'. Anche se il suo non è un silenzio completo - ogni tanto messaggia, manda mail - etc. io con gentilezza provo a farle capire che provo dolore nel sentirla che credo sia un atto di amore lasciare andare chi non si è voluto. Cerco di mantenermi distaccato e al contempo di lasciarmi andare ad una nuova passione ad un nuovo rapporto, cerco di insegnare a mia moglie ad amarmi, a prendersi cura di me - nelle piccole e grandi cose - cerco di insegnare che il rapporto non è solo in un senso ma anche nell'altro, non si può solo ricevere (anche se io, per anni, è questo il messaggio che ho dato.... : " non preoccuparti che tanto non ho bisogno di nulla"). 
A Verena che combatte la mia stessa battaglia , difficilissima, dico di non legare il tuo cuore, in questo momento è difficile lo so e a volte - per quanto ci si riesca ad imporre le cose - è più facile volgere lo sguardo fuori cercare un qualcosa di effimero e momentaneo piuttosto che tirarsi su le maniche e cercaredi fare andare avanti un rapporto che, in ogni caso, presentava delle lacune. A Dererum dico di non perdere speranza, mai, di non inaridirsi di non cercare una mezza misura (lo so, lo so alla fine mi scoppierà il cuore, ma penso di morire contento ricordando tutte le persone con cui ho condiviso momenti importanti a prescidere da quanto sia stato io importante per loro). le persone in gamba ci sono - a volte sono li proprio accanto a noi ed è difficile vederle ma ci sono, e sono tante. A Bruja, che sicuramente ha fatto un lungo e difficile percorso interiore posso solo augurare che la tua saggezza ed il tuo modo di vedere la vita ti accompagnino sempre cpme una ideale stella polare che non fa perdere mai  la "dritta via" .... Chiudo qui,il messaggio di ieri sera era molto più "bello" e ricostruire sentimenti ed emozioni non è mai facile. Vorrei - non solo virtualmente - prendervi tutte per mano e perchè no ridere e scehrzare solo cinque minuti in questa bellissima giornata di sole, prima di tornare ai nostri guai, problemi ai nostri buchi nel cuore...  

Bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (12 Marzo 2007)

Seeee....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sporcaccione!


Ciao.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Seeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa....... mi hai scoperto .... ma come sei scaltra tu......????????????????


----------



## La Lupa (12 Marzo 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Lupa....... mi hai scoperto .... ma come sei scaltra tu......????????????????


E... guarda... più che una lupa, 'na volpe proprio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Niente, Biddì, oggi non ci siamo...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Marzo 2007)

*lupa lupa...*



> Sai cosa fanno? Ci danno una sbirciatina, li vedi che sembrano bambini che guardano una lampada magica, gli cade il rivolino di bava dalla bocca... e tu magari, in un momento di morbidezza gli dici anche "ti piace? te la regalo!"...


 
miii quanto corrisponde a realtà quello che hai scritto .


lupa, falli sognà cara..ma tieniti la tua autonomia.


----------

